# IVF Wales cyclers part 4



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Happy  and loads of 

Anyone got an updated list of who's where


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ooo, I'm first!  that's never happened to me before.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Laura, i took dhea for this cycle had been on it a year.  Then they gave me clexane and estrogen which was different and i had assisted hatching.  Also, i lost a load of weight.  So really it could be any of these.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Pix...................waiting
Jk1..................waiting
Jule.................waiting
Queenie............waiting
millimags.........follow up 4th April
Sarah..............d/regging 23rd March, baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April
Sugar..............e/c wk 12th April
Ravan.............FET 26th April...ish
Cardifflaura....deivf 12th July
Pick................e/c April 19th
Helen..............scan 12th April...start jabs 21st April...ish!
Sam................follow-up 30th March
beanieb............e/c 22nd march

      
        

Mel.........OTD 19th March


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

just posting list while I've got 5 mins.Its been such a busy 2/3 weeks....so not sure where everyone is.Can you ajust your dates if they are wrong.  Apart from Sams b'day next thursday I should have a quiet week,so hoping I can catch up with you all.

Good luck tomorrow Mel,how you feeling?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Mel good luck with testing tomorrow   for you


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello
My first jab went well.  DH did it for me as I just couldn't do it but now I know what it feels like I will have a go.  I worked myself up a bit though so felt sick afterwards even though I didn't feel a thing - I feel like such a baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks all for your advise and well wishes.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

pick,my hubby did all my jabs   Well done thats the hardest one over with!!


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Mel - good luck for tomorrow   its good news

Raven - nice to see you again, how have you been. Wow Sam is one next week, growing fast. See you on Monday

Pick - well done on your first jab, first of many

Hope everyone has a lovely day, its nearly the weekend x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya ladies

ravan cant wait to see you monday

pick well done your on your way now

mel very very good luck for testing

sugar 8 days and counting hun

laura sorry you had trouble with your jabs. like mimi i changed alot this cycle. you could try eating protein or drinking milk, litre a day and it needs to be organic.for our cycle


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Well done pickwick 

cardifflaura - when you say a bleeding one, do you mean it bleeds as you put the needle in? I have sometimes had bleeding on taking the needle out but only once has a needle been very blunt. 

Mel - good luck from me too, will have my fingers crossed.

I have a scan tomorrow, the bloating I was feeling seems to have disappeared   I don't know, first I am complaining about no symptoms then I am worrying when the ones I do get disappear.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

beanie, welcome to the worries of IVF. we worry when we feel things and worry when we dont. i hope your scan tomorrow goes well. are you taking anytime off?


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

thank you Kara - this doesn't bode well for the 2WW eh   I have been so chilled oout for the last month it's unbelievable but now I recon I will start worrying about every twinge.  

I have 2 whole weeks off! YAY! my Husband has booked the 2 weeks off too, am slightly worried that might be more stressful for me but we'll see.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

at least your dh can be at home to do everything lol, get him hoovering while you can i say


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hiya Sugar, good luck with the job hunting. At least you have that course sorted for the long term.  yeh its weird it feels like I'm not doing anything but i'm sure it will race by once I start stimms

queenie hope you are ok, any progress on those prices? Bath is lovely hope the weather is good for you

Jules glad you talked to debbie and hopefully feel a little better.  

hey Laura, bet you will be back to jabbing like a pro in no time! Protein I think is supposed to be the other thing. Oh and I was once told to drink lucozade sport too. 

Well done on the jab Pick, think its natural to get worked up beforehand, it must be a self preservation thing by our brains. 

good luck for your scan tomorrow beanie, i'm sure you will see lots of lovely progress. 

Well you were right Kara, Jodie did manage to sort my prescription for me yesterday. God knows how she managed to get through the GP receptionist but apparently it will be there for me to collect this lunchtime, she said its fine to start today instead. So I am now on 3xmetformin 2xnorethisterone and 1xfolic acid of course, will start rattling at this rate


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Just adding my dates  

Pix...................waiting
Jk1..................waiting
Jule.................waiting
Queenie............waiting
millimags.........follow up 4th April
Sarah..............d/regging 23rd March, baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April
Sugar..............e/c wk 12th April
Ravan.............FET 26th April...ish
Cardifflaura....deivf 12th July
Pick................e/c April 19th
Helen..............scan 12th April...start jabs 21st April...ish!
Sam................follow-up 30th March
beanieb............e/c 22nd march
marie.............baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April 

      
          

Mel.........OTD 19th March


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Just adding my dates  

Pix...................waiting
Jk1..................waiting
Jule.................waiting
Queenie............waiting
millimags.........follow up 4th April
Sarah..............d/regging 23rd March, baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April
Sugar..............e/c wk 12th April
Ravan.............FET 26th April...ish
Cardifflaura.... IUI w/c 29th March then deivf 12th July
Pick................e/c April 19th
Helen..............scan 12th April...start jabs 21st April...ish!
Sam................follow-up 30th March
beanieb............e/c 22nd march
marie.............baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April 

      
          

Mel.........OTD 19th March


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello

Me again with more questions.  Is it correct that I am dregging for 3 weeks?  I just noticed that some of the girls have baseline scan on the same day as me but don't start dregging until the 23rd March, I started dregging yesterday fro baseline the same day.

Pick.x


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi Pick,

I think it depends on your dates and your expected EC date. So in your planning appointment they would have worked out the day you start (proabably day 21?) and you are only going to have one of those per cycle, so they might have thought it was better for you to start on this day 21 but DR for 3 weeks, rather than waiting for your next day 21 which could be ages away if you see what I mean?


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

ps I downregged for three weeks on my first cycle. I had my baseline after two weeks but they couldnt fit me in for EC on the next slot so I kept on with suprecur for another week.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pick they sometimes down reg for longer so you can fit into clinic so try not to worry

i down regged 5 weeks first cycle! a little too long lol


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Ok thanks for that girlies - talk about worry about everything.x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hey pick thats why this forum is so so good cause we can all support eachother


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

omg Kara 5 weeks!!!!

Bet you were


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it wasnt easy and yeah i was a right moody cow lol


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Pick, I just noticed we should be in on the same week and we are both having icsi from frozen sperm (tese), really hope these are lucky dates for both of us


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

OMG girls been away for a day or 2 and i've seemed to have missed loads lol

Jules - glad you have follow up soon and have loads of questions. I have already prepared mine, I did it when the fresh cycle failed as was intially going to have follow up prior to FET but decided against it. I booked my follow up & planning ages ago - it is on tuesday but am not sure whether they will be able to do anything re 2nd NHS go which hopefully we can have as it may be too soon!! 

Beannie good luck with your EC 

Pickwick congrats on starting your jabs - they do get easier and I had hubby do my 1st when when I started but found it was easier to do it my self. I have never used ice. 

Pix really sorry you are being kept waiting - I really hate that I wish people would understand that these things can totally absorb us and we can't rest until we know the outcome (well thats me anyway absolutley no paitence lol) Got no idea how I would ever wait 9 months for a baby assuming I ever get that priviledge!!

Marieclaire good luck hun

Hello to everyone else and sorry if I have missed anyone - hugs to you all

AFM well 2m is my OTD - I haven't tested early but am willing to bet my next wages on the outcome!  I have been too calm this cycle as I have convinced myself all the way through that it wouldn't work. I have carried on life as normal with the exception of no lifting - i figured that even if I did get pregnant I can't wrap myself up in cotton wool (even if I want too) but the washing, ironing and cleaning will still need to be done!! I have not had any real symptoms apart from some cramping and back ache and the 1 night i had those really bad pains. Anything I think I have felt I have quickly found a rational reason for
However driving home from from work today it hit me that my 3rd journey through the crazy world of IVF will come to an end 2m and with yet another crappy ending so ended up upset. I just know that my world is going to fall apart again when that not pregnant hits me in the face once again


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh mel i so hope your wrong and you get good news. its such an emotional time.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

mel i' sorry to hear you felt like that but don't give up hope just yet. try and keep positive and see what tomorrow brings.
wishing you loads of luck for the morning for a bfp.


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Just adding my dates  

Pix...................waiting
Jk1..................waiting
Jule.................waiting
Queenie............waiting
Julespenfold .......Follow up 13th April
millimags.........follow up 4th April
Sarah..............d/regging 23rd March, baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April
Sugar..............e/c wk 12th April
Ravan.............FET 26th April...ish
Cardifflaura.... IUI w/c 29th March then deivf 12th July
Pick................e/c April 19th
Helen..............scan 12th April...start jabs 21st April...ish!
Sam................follow-up 30th March
beanieb............e/c 22nd march
marie.............baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April 
      
          

Mel.........OTD 19th March


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi all

Mel - fingers crossed your wrong and you get your bfp tomoz, haven't had a follow up before they never offered one last time just got straight on with planning for fet. 

Beanine - good luck with your scan tomorrow hope everything goes as planned for monday.

Pick - well done on your first jab, got dp to do mine too   D/R can vary from clinic to clinic and as the others have said is often so they can fit you in better for EC. 

Sarah  - not long til you start dr 

Laura - I had a couple of bleeds with my jabs when I took them out (usually when I did them instead of dp), when I asked the nurses they said not to worry, made some weird shape bruises though.

Raven - good to hear from you hope our all well, will make sure I have my watch ready for the birthday boy on Monday lol

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Mel, I really hope you are wrong and you get a lovely surprise tomorrow.  Will have everything crossed for you  

I have a mega bruise from last nights jabs and wasn't much better tonight.  Don't know what's wrong with me, maybe I've forgotten how to do it


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Forgot to ask whats DHEA?


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi Jules, I'm not sure about dhea but I think its thought to improve egg quality, some girls have done a trial on it so someone with more info should be along soon. 

mel I really hope you dont have the dissapointment again, fingers crossed for tomorrow  

Well girls i am in a right panic now, after feeling finally feeling sorted this afternoon having messed around with GP etc and picked up the Norethiserone, I took the first one this avo. Then tonight JE rang me    saying there has been a mistake, this drug is used to bring on periods not stop them, so I need to take the pill instead. I said but the nurses told me 2 weeks would not be long enough to take the pill for. She said its ok you can take it for as long as you want, you can run 2 packs together etc etc. So she said i need to start the pill tonight. So I dont know if it was my phone signal but she didnt seem to be hearing me properly and we were in the car at the time, and i feel stupid now but I didn't question her about if this would really be ok for baseline in two weeks or not   She just kept saying its really important we line your cycle up with the recip so that the cycle can go ahead. I thought yes I know that but I am just following instructions  

I feel pants now because I wish I had been able to clarify more on what was going on, and the last thing she said was "we will be in touch" and I am now panicking that means the dates have moved out again. I know I should have tried more to get to the bottom of it but it just seemed like it was an emergency phonecall because she said she was correcting the mistake before it caused a problem, and I think I was a bit intimidated


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jules in a drug that is thought to improve egg quaility, do a quick google search

ivf wales are trialing it

marie i have always used it to stop af for things like holidays and ops so try not to panic. have you started the pill again? in the states they often use the pill for 2 weeks as it show you ovulating and keeps the lining thin so im sure everything will be ok. give the nurses a quick call in the morning to put your mind at ease. when did you take your last pill from your last pack?


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi everyone

Marie, I really hope it will be ok and you can carry on as planned   give the clinic a call tomorrow and ask all the questions you need to.

Mel, sorry to hear you are feeling down it's such an emotional time. I have everything crossed that you get your bfp  

Jules, hope you are OK, glad you don't have to wait too long for your follow up. I had a huge list of questions at mine and they were very patient with me.

Beanie, best of luck for your scan and for EC on Mon

Pick, well done on starting your jabs. Glad the others set your mind at rest about dates. I'm lucky that my cycle happened to fit with EC dates so that I start on day 21 and then baseline 2 weeks after. I think they are also fitting seeing people around the easter long weekend. 

Queenie, not long till sunshine, woohoo

Sugar, good luck with job hunting, hope you get to start your cycle next week too

Ravan, nice to hear from you, hope you are doing ok

Pix, sorry you are being mucked around, hope you get some answers soon  

Laura, sounds like you are bruising like a peach, hope jabs go better tomorrow

Thanks for the good wishes everyone, can't believe it is coming round so fast now.


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi kara, i haven't taken the pill at all yet. I was supposed to start on day one of af. Originally it was going to be for 5 weeks, so that when I stopped i would be bleeding intime for baseline. 

But my period was late so by the time it started, I would only have been taking the pill for 16 days. So the nurses said, actually don't take the pill, take norethiserone instead. 

but now JE says take the pill.... but no mention of when to stop it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

what cycle day are you on hun?

sarah bet you cant wait now?


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Yep Kara, am good to go!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

woo hoo. this thread seems to be buzzing again


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

day 2 now kara


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

marie thats fine then hun, you can start the pill on day 1 to 5 if not using for preventing pregnancy. your fsh etc wouldnt have kicked in yet so please dont have a sleepless night, its fine i promise and as im not a professional give the nurses a call to fully reassure yourself tomorrow


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Marie, that's pretty rubbish of them to make a mistake like that.  I've used noristhisterone for both purposes quite a few times.  To delay AF for holidays and to start AF for tx.  So I would have thought that would be ok.  One tablet won't do any harm.  Do you have the pill to take as they suggest?

Jules, this is my 2nd time on DHEA.  It's supposed to improve egg quality.  Ive not done the trial but just bought it and take it. When I had my follow up appt JE suggested it for this cycle so I started taking it again in early Feb.  Ideally you should take it for 3 months before tx.  On my last cycle my embryo quality was perfect compared to previous which was slightly lower grade.  So I'm not sure if that's a fluke or due to DHEA but I figure it doesn't harm.  Except lots of spots!

Hi Sarah


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

thanks hun, i know i have to call but it helps talking through with you. 

plan before was stop pill 1st april, baseline 6th so i should be on day 1-3 by then. my worry is just that JE didnt mention that. hopefully just worrying over nothing. wish i could just turn up lol and talk to them all face to face til i get straight whats happening and they all agree with each other!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura yeah i agree a crappy mistake to make

marie im glad i have helped. im sure it will all be fine, it just a shame you now have this worry


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Laura yes I read that lots of ladies use norethisterone to delay periods for holidays etc so thats why i was really confused with JE saying no its used to bring on period so dont take it 

to be honest am mega confused with whole thing but just want to be taking whatever is right to make sure all dates line up


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello to everyone.

Second jab went ok although a bit of bruising this time but I guess that will be normal soon and my belly will be a lovely array of colours.

Mel, sorry you are feeling low and I have got everything crossed for the result you want.

Marie give them a call gal just to set your mind at rest and I hope all dates are still on for you.  Let us know what they say.  

Well I am so glad it's Friday, have had a hard week in work this week and looking forward to relaxing.  My cousin is coming over for lunch tomorrow with her little boy who is absolutely gorgeous and then DH is cooking a nice dinner in the evening so that will be nice.  My in laws are down on Sunday for lunch as my father in law has had test results back that indicate he has prostate cancer so I thought coming from Swindon to us for lunch would give them all a break.  He is having a scan today so fingers crossed it is contained and can be removed.

Hope you are all well.xxx


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi Pick well done on the 2nd jab, the weekend plans sound lovely, hope you have a nice time. 

Yes i will definitely let you know what they say. its been engaged all morning but just managed to get the answer phone just now so fingers crossed i will hear back soon. 

Mel thinking of you this morning x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pick i hope your fil results are good news, its such a worry isnt it

marie hope you get a call back soon and keep trying


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Just got the call and Egg collection is definitely on for Monday. Eeeek. Scan showed 8 Follicles, 2 more than the previous one, but 2 or 3 are quite small. My right Ovary only has 2. Is this maybe because it's a bit crap?

3 are over 20mm (is it done in mm?) and the reast vary from 10 - 15.

Have been given my time for the HCG (1.15 am!) and am all set to go, just need to load up my ipod with gentle soothing songs and I'll be good to go!


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Just managed to speak to debbie thankfully, she confirmed I should take pill not the other tabs. Something to do with a new doctor making the decision about the norethisterone but JE and nurses would have preferred me to take pill because it works on brain not endometrium ?

I have no idea but reading between the lines someone made the decision to give me norethisterone and then JE / grace overulled it. also confirmed grace said I should stop pill on 3rd april. This means I will be taking it for 17days. and then i have baseline 6th april when I need to be on day 1-3. Personally I doubt this will happen as previously when i have taken the pill it has taken a good 5-7 days after taking the last in the packet for me to start bleeding. but maybe it will be different with not taking a full pack.


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks Kara I think the waiting is the worst for my father in law.

Woo Hoo Beanie how exciting I bet you feel like you can see the light at the end of the tunnel now.  Good luck.x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

beanie thats great news and the smaller follicle could well be big enough by monday 

marie at least you have confirmation phew, you might not have a bleed or a very light one, did you tell them it usually takes you that long to have a bleed?


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Marie gosh it's all so complicated the different things they give to different people.  Well fingers crossed for you, hopefully we are on track to be cycle buddies then.  Did you tell Debbie that it takes you longer than 3 days to start bleeding?x


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Beanie Yay! well done, good luck for EC on monday 

Kara / Pick.. no    I know I told Jodie originally... Do you think I should ring back? omg I am loosing the will to live LOL


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think if its something that is gona worry you then call, try and stay calm hun i know its very stressful. shame you have such a long way to travel


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

you are right kara. I would really like to preserve 19th for EC because i have booked that week off work. and i suppose if baseline is delayed it will shove everything else out. 

ok guna try calling debs again... wish me luck lol. 

think i'm guna have a bloody drink tonight!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck hun and yeah have a little drink or 5 tonight. i think its best to have a clear mind over the weekend you dont need the worry


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Brill news Beanie good luck for mon.

Marie hope you get it sorted with clinic and your tx falls when you are off work.

Any news from Mel?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no news from mel as yet!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

oh never lets hope its good news and she just hasnt had chance to come on here.


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

got my fingers and toes crossed for Mel too. 

right Debbie said yes, stop it earlier if you think it will take longer to bleed. She must think I'm a nutter. 

i am not making a decision now when to stop it coz i will see how i get on over the next few weeks. If it was a whole packet I defo wouldn't come on until the 5th day after the last pill. So I dunno if only having 2 weeks will make any difference. just for added fun its a bank holiday the day before baseline so I dont want to gamble too much and stop too early and end up missing day 1-3 alltogether


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

marie its a tricky one isnt it, when i toook the pill it was something i worried about too. they told me to take last pill on a wednesday i think for baseline on the monday


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

ooh yes you dont want that to happen. I remember taking the pill but cant remember how i responded but i remember it was different to when i was onthe pill for contracption.  I always took norethisterone for 5 days and then came on 4 days after.  We are all differnt though so maybe what works for soemone may not work for you


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I bled about 5 days after stopping the pill.  Hope you get it sorted marie

No news from mel


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

still waiting test results mimi?

thanks girls good to get feedback from you all.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

marie your welcome and its good to talk over your worries


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah marie won't have them till next week.  What a boring bloody test 2and a half hours of not being able to do anything (not even chew gum and i always chew gum lol)


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

me too ive alsways got so much gum i bet you were just tapping your fingers waiting for the time to pass.  What did they do?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i was addicted to chewing gum after i gave up smoking but i have broken that habit now lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I wasn't allowed to eat or drink anything from 10pm night before, then they took bloods in the morning and gave us a glucose drink and we had to sit for 2 hours after that and then another blood test.  Really boring

I am totally addicted


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

ooh never i would have been bored and i would ahve missed chewing, i do it as habit most of the time.  Not to be able to eat or drink tho is hard your mouth must have been so dry


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

And the glucose gave me and another lady heartburn lol and couldn't take gaviscon


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

oh god lol i bet you were both a right pair sitting there, no wonder you were glad to get out


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Too right, hope i'm not diabetic cos i love my cr*p food lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

oh dear another hurdle hopefully not though, just think no cream cakes lol.  Its funny i dont normally eat cream cakes and sickly food but its the same with anything, someone tells you you cant have them and then you crave them


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

fingers crossed your not


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

2 hours sat still sounds like bliss lol haha

will be doing that at hairdressers tomoz but at least will be allowed a coffee and a mag  

hope the test comes back clear hun


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Chairs were uncomfy as well, i would rather be at the hairdressers lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

mel hope your ok and celebrating

marie glad you got hold of clinic, enjoy the hairdressers. i love going find it very relaxing

mini sounds like such a long time to have to sit and do nothing. don't no how you did it. hope the results come back ok


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks queenie


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hiya Girls 

Well as predicted I got my Big Fat F'ing Negative again this morning - am totally gutted ......again 

Couldn't post this morning as was late for work and we have really strict firewall in work so no ff allowed! Have had a why me day today and to top it off had to do payroll for Company which has 10 women on maternity leave with another 8 going off in next couple of months !!

DH was really gutted as well - I sometimes forget about him as he has 2 kids already and sometimes feel that he's not as desperate as me - it is a really selfish thing and something i'm ashamed to say. Today he really showed that this isn't the case. Whereas I have been negative all the way through he has held out hope for it working 

Anyway have to now focus on our meeting with JE on tuesday - I willl be working on my questions again over the weekend. I have been looking at some further tests I could maybe do including having NK cells checked - Kara any advice you could give me on this would be grately appreciated

Had a nice chat with Deb's as well - she confirmed that 40 years & poor responders will be proritised for 2nd NHS treatment as they have to be treated by Nov so may not be able to cycle until then. Just hope I can go on waiting list or find out what we need to do on Tuesday


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mel i am so very sorry, big hugs. i do think we tend to forget about our men, maybe you should have pulled a sickie today to save yourself some heart ache

i did a endo biospy to test for uNK cells and the treatment was steriods. im not sure you should go down the full immune testing just yet but thats up to you and how much you believe in it. you could always ask for some steriods etc anyway. its good you can see JE so soon and great you will get another cycle. have a good cry and support each other


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Mel I'm so sorry lots of   and take care


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks Kara - what is an endo biopsy?  I won't do anything until I speak to JE - there seems to be so much controversy surrounding this! I just hope something positive comes from appoint with JE. The embryologist suggested maybe going to blasts next time. It sounds stupid but on my last cycle I had accupuncture and wonder if that is the reason I got day 6 blasts  - I can't afford to do that again !!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

they take a sample of your lining and test it for nk cells.

did you have a different protocol this cycle? acupuncture didnt do any good for me so try not to worry about not being able to affford it. did you do blasts with a fresh cycle? i thinkk blasts are the way forward for many and we tried to get blasts a couple of times but something always stopped us!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Mel, I'm sorry it didn't work for you this time     

Beanie, woo hoo & good luck for Monday

Marie, thank goodness you've spoken to Debs (twice,lol) and got the info you need.  I can imagine getting the timing right is a nightmare.  

pickwick, well done on the jabs!

Mimi, fingers crossed you are not diabetic and can carry on eating whatever you like  

My jabs went ok tonight, was feeling a bit more chilled out so perhaps that helps. Going out for a curry now with DH.


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Same drugs but slighly higher dose on menapur ! We had 3 day transfer with 2 "beautiful" embies, the others were left to grow til day 6.

Think I wil try for blasts next time but def think there is something inside me which is preventing impantation as embies and lining seems to be good going by whot docs say - hence my interest in the nk cells. Either that or we are just really unlucky


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would deffo go for blasts on a fresh cycle if you can hun. i hate to say it but sometimes it is just luck. they say it takes most people think its around 75% 1 to 3 fresh cycles to get a pregnancy.

speak with JE and ask lots of questions, i do know she doesnt believe in immune treatments. you must follow your heart. have you read the book is my body baby friendly by dr beer? its good and you can decide for yourself then.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im gona eat my dinner but will be back later


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Mel, I'm really sorry about your result. Take care of each other   Glad you have an appointment soon so that you can discuss future options, hope the wait isn't going to be too long before you can try again. 

Good news on your scan Beanie, best of luck for EC   

Marie, glad you've managed to sort things out at least for now, hope you get to relax over the weekend. You reminded me I forgot to book a hair appointment for tomorrow, doh!

Glad jabs went ok Laura, enjoy your curry

Pick, hope you are OK, fingers crossed for your father in law 

Hope everyone is ok this evening, will be chilling out tonight after a day dealing with annoying colleagues who think they are more important than everyone else grrr TFI Friday!


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Mel so sorry to hear your news, its so unfair.   And life has a way of rubbing our noses in it sometimes, hope you can comfort each other over the weekend and get some ideas from JE tuesday. 

thanks for the hugs laura, its only you guys and dh who understand what this is like. Well done on jabs and enjoy the curry. 

Sarah Jane hope you can get in to the hairdressers, mine is desperate for colour. I know what you mean about work, TFI fri indeed x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

so so sorry Mel.Sending hugs to you and your hubby


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh Mel I am so sorry that you got a bfn today. it is such a ****ty thing to happen. We are all good women who deserve the one thing that we were designed to do. I really hope that your apt with JE brings you some new avenues to explore.   to you and DH.

Beanie - good luck for Monday, enjoy your weekend

To everyone else have a fab weekend and will catch up tomorrow


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

so sorry Mel   

Well done on Jabs Pick, hope your fil will be ok  

You've had some headwork Marie   glad you've managed to resolve it

Great to see you are on the way Laura

Good luck  Beanie

Thanks for PM Queenie, hope you are ok. Gonna send you one back in a bit

I have managed to get a private appointment for Wednesday with the surgeon for my gallbladder and I also heard from Cardiff today. Mr G. has filled in my surgery booking in form and I had a health screening form to fill out so that is sent back and will phone and check on it next week! So much happier bunny!


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your BFN Mel - really gutted for you  
Good luck for EC Beanie!
Hope the other happy jabbers are getting on ok!


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Sorry about your news Mel.

Thanks for all your well wishes especially about my FIL.

Lots of love to you all.x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya sugar hows life with you

ravan hey huni, you ok

pix great news about your form


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Pix great news dead pleased you have some progress.


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Evening Kar - I am good thanks, its just me and sugar-lump tonight. DH out with friends and out again tomorrow for the rugby so I am have a weekend all to my self, very nice indeed.

I am ok, job hunting sucks. I had a hot bath and a glass of wine which I thoroughly enjoyed. Feeling a tad tipsy now though   Hope you are ok, see you on Monday


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just a glass? im off for a bath soon

luke is in the kitchen with a couple of mates


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Well tbh there is nothing left in the bottle   naughty I know but have been good during the week and the weekends seem to be my break.  If tx start wed or thurs then   I wont be drinking for at least 18mths


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

a pretty large glass then lol good for you, its good to relax and enjoy


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks girls

thats the way Sugar enjoy the vino while you can!


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey Pix, great news about your apt, so hope it all gets sorted soon for you. Waiting sucks  

It was a bloody huge glass of wine     but well needed. Getting nervous about tx now. Scared it wont work again and I will not respond well enough for ec. If I dont respond then not sure what I can do. Mum was asking if I would try again but not sure if we would/could. It is just so expensive to keep going with no result. Very scary thought


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

mel i am so sorry hope je has answers for you. 

pix glad things are sorted good to see you.

sugar enjoy the wine


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hey sugar try and not look too far ahead, take one step at a time


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey Queenie - how you doing? Hope you doing ok, hope the weather is good for your trip to bath.

Kar - i am trying not too look to far ahead but I seem to swing from I dont want to do it again to the most desperate feeling of need to be pg. Its horrible. At least this redundancy has made me focus on other things. I cant believe tx has come around so quickly and i hope that I get to ec and et with no problems.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks girlies, my frown is starting to turn upside down!

Sure is anxious thinking ahead Sugar, try and make the most of now and enjoy that wine!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sugar i understand all of those feelings hun

pix im glad your frown is changing lol


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

right i am havin last glass of wine, chocolate icecream and off to watch the mentalist.  Have a lovely night girlies


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg that sounds a yuck combo lol

i really must go for a bath!


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Mel, so sory to hear about your result.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Mel sorry about your result hun, hope you and dh are ok

Sugar i was like you i was convinced i wasn't going to get any eggs. then no fertilisation then a bfn and i was wrong on all three counts.  Lets hope it works for you honey


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Mel so sorry about your result   hope you can focus over the weekend on what you need to ask JE on tue. Good that you got an appt so soon after, at least you havent got long to wait for your answers.

Sugar keep positive you dont know how you will respond and you got to keep thinking this time it will work.  Hope your head isnt too sore this am after the wine  

Pix great news that things are moving forward for you. Hopefully wont be long before you have a date.

Laura great that you are starting again.  You decided to give IUI anither go then, is this still your free go?

Hi to everyone else


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Great news about your appointment Pix

Sugar, hope you are feeling ok today, I know rollercoaster is a cliche often used, but it definitely applies with tx  

Hope everyone is ok, where has the sun gone then?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I know its cold and wet here in hwest


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

foggy here is well, it's rubbish!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

crap here too even poor rex doesnt wana go outside, he looks out of his dog flap and looks all sulky lol


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Mel - really sorry to hear about your BFN - its pants isn't it.

I've seen a few of you mention DHEA - what is that?  I'm wondering if its something i can take - started taking my metformin again - might be too early but i figured it probably won't do any harm - also I lost quite a lot of weight last time i took it so fingers crossed it will have the same effect again!!

I think the announcement about the funding is on Monday so we're going to call on Tuesday to make sure they have added us to the list!!

Sugar - i was just wondering if you've had a second go on the NHS or is this your second private cycle?

I was hoping that we would get our second nhs one in towards the end of summer but maybe it'll be later once they have done the older ladies, just have to kepp my fingers crossed.

Hope everyone is ok jo xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ivf wales have been trialing dhea, it is suppose to help poor responders and improve quality of egg.  I took it for mcs.  It does have some bad side effects like spots and hairiness, i had spots no beard though lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya jo let us know when you hear anything about the funding, hope you can cycle sooner rather than later

DHEA could be worth a go, they like you to take for at least 12 weeks before ec, the girls will tell you where to get it


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hiya jo good luck for the call on tuesday. 

How do you find the metformin if you don't mind me asking? I am on 3x at the moment and it made me feel really sick at first but seems to be getting better hopefully. 

Hope everyone else is ok. x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya marie, having a good weekend?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

evening ladies  

Jule, yes I'm using up an NHS IUI while I wait. I know the chances are very low but better than 0%, lol.  Hope you're well?

Jo, I've taken DHEA first time last summer before IVF and now again before IUI.  I get spots but no beard    I think it helped me with embryo quality last time so worth a go.  It's cheap as chips and you can buy it online.

Sugar  

Hi Queenie, how are you?

Hello Mel, Kara, Mimi, Sarah, Beanie, Pix


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

oops, sorry Marie I missed you off.  Hope you're ok?  Have you started the pill now?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hey laura hows you? when is your next scan?

never say never !


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

hi Kara, scan is on Monday.  The one thing that's stressing me at the  moment is that I have to go to London on Thursday for a meeting which I absolutely can't get out of.  So I just hope that after Monday they don't want to see me on Thurs. Thurs is day 10 of stims so hopefully that's a bit early.

You know what it's like when you want to feel excited and hopeful but also want to protect yourself from disappointment - my natural style is to be positive but I'm also very cautious.  

Luckily we're doing this IUI a bit sneakily without telling any family - makes it less hassle.

5 weeks left for you!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

if they wana see you thrusday just ask if they can see you friday hun and im sure they will be cool with that or maybe see you late on wednesday, there will be a way round it im sure so try not to worry too much

sshh 5 weeks lol omfg lol

gtg for a bath


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara, it's amazing that you're so close now.  Sorry for reminding you, must be scary thought, lol.


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for your advice girls, - i think i responded quite well on long protocol on my first cycle so might not need DHEA...

Hi Marie - i took metformin a couple of years ago - i felt really ill on it and as i put the dose up gave me a really bad tummy - i stopped taking it after a while as felt really ill.

I have started again on 500mg and will probably not up the dose this time, I can't remember what dose they told me to go up to last time - i think it was about 1600-1700mg, I started on 500 then went to 850, then 1000 and i think i got to 1350mg which is when i started feeling really ill with it.  I did manage to lose loads of weight though and JE told me that it would help me with that as i have PCOS - i've taken it for two days now and fingers crossed - been feeling ok!!

I'll let you know what they say on Tuesday about the funding

Jo xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pmsl laura its ok, im on count down for sure

jo losing weight can certainly help with pcos so well done you


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Jo dhea is used for mbryo quality as well.  Only use it though if you have discussed it with clinic because there is still alot of research to be done into it


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

evening girls

Kara yeh am chillin lol. got highlights earlier so hoping wont be able to have them again for yonks 

Hiya Laura i know what you mean about work getting in the way, such a hassle trying to fit everything round isn't it. also with you 100% on not telling family, much easier to deal with I find but i guess its a personal thing. Yeh i started the pill tar!!

Jo sorry to hear the met makes you so ill. but on the other hand its nice to know its not just me. I am on 1500 now but it took 4 weeks to get upto that and at some points i couldnt eat hardly anything. i didnt have a bad tum so much as just could not face food or cooking or even open our fridge for feeling so nauseous. The only thing i could stomach was cheese (sometimes). its got better now but i still get waves of it. hope you carry on feeling ok hun.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

metformin really is yuck Marie. Just want to check that you are taking the higher dose of folic acid (5mg) alongside it? This is recommended because it can affect your absorption of b vits, or something like that. Also a good idea to have good multi vit with it like pregnacare


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Jo, Marie, met side effects sound yuck - hope they wear off for you Marie and Jo that you can keep them at bay.

Fingers crossed for your phone call on Tues Jo

I'm sure you'll be able to fit scans around work Laura. Good luck on Monday   

Beanie, good luck for EC tomorrow   

Hope everyone is ok today, yippee the sun is back, a day gardening for me! I'm not sure why I am so excited about that


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Ooh thanks pix I didn't know about the folic acid thing. I am just taking standard asda own. Can you buy the higher dose at normal stores?


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi all. 

Hope everyone is well and not feeling too unwell on various meds etc.

I stayed up late to do my Pregnyl shot at 1.15 am and had a quite bad nights sleep because of my DH's snoring but I am now going to enjoy my first injection free day for 2 weeks. It's Sunny!
Nothing to report RE side effects except slight dehydration when I woke up which has been cured by a litre of water.
I feel so incredibly lucky not to have had any major side effects so far and all the injections have been quite simple apart from the first couple which just freaked me out a bit.

Have had a couple of moments where I have thought if it's all been so easy so far something is bound to go wrong with the egg collection or fertilisation but I mentioned that to the acupuncturist and she seems to have done some stuff which has lifted me up a bit. Does anyone know what it is that acupuncturists do with incense and what seems like a hot spoon over the ovaries? it was kind of weird but pleasant!

I am generally feeling quite positive, think I have to be really. It's either going to work or it's not and I have done as much as I can to prepare my body so am going to try to just leave it up to the professionals now. If this doesn't work then I think we'll fund an IUI and then re-assess. 

thanks for all the good wishes and massive good luck to everyone else. x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Its prescription only I'm afraid Marie. Do you get free prescriptions, or is that a Wales thing?

Morning Beanie, think you must be tired today! Enjoy your jab free day. Sounds like your acupuncture is having a positive effect. Now stop thinking beyond this. NO NOT WORKING AND NO IUI lol

Good luck for Monday, enjoy the sedation and a good sleep after!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

beanie good luck for tomorrow, i think fear does kick in at this point and i hope tomorrow goes really well for you. we will be waiting for your news and hoping someone will get to the meet after you have updated lol


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks Sarah, hope you are ok.

Marie - the things we put ourselves through!!

Beanie - wishing you loads of good luck for tomorrow - just take it easy - its all worth it when you see the embryos xx

Hope everyone else is ok - feel like the metformin is starting to kick in now (I'm only on day three) have a bit of a metallic taste which i can remember from last time - also DH bought some ice cream last night but i couldn't eat all of mine which I think he was very pleased about!!! 

Should be ovulating this week and have decided that whilst we are waiting to book our planning appt going to try and forget that we have problems and try naturally - this will be our 4th year of trying but stranger things have happened and you never know!!

Just finished some gardening and going to sit and catch up on Lost now.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend - has anyone heard from Sam? I've not seen her on here for a little while?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya jo, its deffo worth a go and you can have some fun trying i hope

havent seen sam online for abit, hope shes ok


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Beanie good luck for tomorrow


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thats true Kara!!  People always say that it happens when you least expect it and when you've stopped putting pressure on yourselves so fingers crossed!! 

I think Sam has her follow up either this week or next week so i was wondering if she had her questions together - hope she is ok too.

Jo xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

bet you cant wait to call clinic on tuesday to find out about the funding?


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

No - i can't - feels like we are in limbo at the moment so once have an idea of when we can have our next cycle will be something to look forward to!!x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh yeah it deffo helps having something to aim for. will you call the nurses?


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

we were going to call reception - do you think its better to call the nurses?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

dunno really, they should all know. i would be tempted to call both lol


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

I probably will!!! fingers crossed anyway!! off to cook tea now - chilli for us tonight! have a banging headache which i hope goes soon - it is ovulation week after all!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

busy week ahead then, have fun!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Beanie, good luck for tomorrow hun.  Is this your first EC?  The nurses are so lovely, you will be fine.  And it's so exciting!  

I'm getting the hang of it again with jabs now thankfully.  But have a horrible looking red/purple bruise which is pretty big. 
I've never done an IUI cycle before.  So I hope I have just the right number of follicles rather than too many or none.  I usually get about 4 or 5 but guess that's too many for IUI?  

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend?  I'm dreading work as it's going to be mental this week - plus probably 2 hospital appointments so I think I'm going to have to try and be mega organised to get everything done!

Jo, I hope you get good news on tuesday. I would call nurses personally as I think they will give you the context not just the facts.  I have a planning appt 20th April for 2nd NHS tx but I have a feeling they made a mistake and it's prob not the NHS appt.  Anyhow, I guess I'll keep the appt or check few days before.


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

Here we go again    AF is here nice and early but with a very painful vengence   .i had a 26 day cycle last month and this month so I guess we can start tx earlier than planned.  I will ring the clinic later and to my book my baseline for tomorrow.

Will be back later for personals and a proper catchup with everyone.


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Goodluck Beanie -   you get lots of eggies.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

good luck today Beanie,hope you get lots of eggies  

sugar yay for a/f....have mine too lol(all without miriams bush too)
So exciting,its come around quick hasnt it! 

Morning all,need major catch up....unless someone wants to shorten it for me and tell me whats what? lol

Hope your all well


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Good luck Beanie for EC today.

Hello girlies.x

Can anyone tell me if it is safe to take anything for constipation?  Mmmm lovely question I know but I am at the end of my tether with it and I don't want to jepordise TX.  I am only on suprecur at the moment.


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Good luck for EC today Beanie!! 

Pick - have you tried Fibregel?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Beanie, good luck for today hun.

Good news on af Sugar & Raven.

Pickwick, you can take any over the counter treatments for constipation, at the mo.  I wouldn't advise taking senna in your 2ww as it causes your bowel to contract, and is not recommended in pregnancy.  Try increasing your fluid intake, black tea/coffee also helps, and lots of vegetables.  Hope thats of some help.

Laura I'm sure you'll be fine with IUI.  When I had IUI in our local hospital, I had 4-5 follicles on all cycles, and we went ahead with all cycles.  I'm sure they will tailer your treatment and take into account how you stimulated during your IVF cycles.  

Hope everyone else is OK.


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for the advise advise girls.  I haven't tried Fibregel so I think I will give that a whirl.x


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Pick - lactolose is another good one for consitpation as it softens poo rather than act as a bowel irritant like senna. You can get it over the counter too.

Well I am having my baseline tomorrow at 11.30. So excited now. I cant believe that it has come around so quickly. Tx seemed so far away at the start of the year and now it is nearly April. Dont know where the time has gone.   it is third time lucky.

Raven - it wont be long now until your fet, the time is flying by.

Beanie - hope you got lots of eggs

Laura - glad your jabbing is going ok, it takes a while to get into the swing of it but once you find your way of doing it it is so much easier
Pix - how you doing? Hope you are ok

Claire, tricky, mimi, Kar, JK - hope you are all doing ok.

See you all later


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

beanie best of luck today for EC, will be thinking about you  

pix thanks for the info on folic acid i will ask when i am at clinic. i dont mind the prescription cost but try to avoid my gps where possible  

jo good luck with the natural approach, theres no harm and you do read stories about things happening all the time. i always hope for one of those success stories every month even though there is virtually zero chance!

laura hope you manage to juggle work and scans etc without too much stress

pick hope you get some relief from the fibregel 

good news on af sugar and ravan. sugar yay to getting baseline booked. whats your plan with stims? sorry not too sure on whats involved with the SP ?

Have fun at the meet girlies, think of me stuck in work lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pick fibregel works for me everytime

sugar woo hoo great news hun, you must  be really pleased 

laura  

beanie good luck for ec and enjoy the sedation

marie hope your well hun

ravan time is flying will be you soon


hiya everyone else


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

time is definetely flying lol
Cant believe how busy this month has been.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

april is just round the corner and is a lovely time of year too.

things are really gona hot up again on this thread


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Can anyone advise where to but fibergel.  I have looked on line but it keeps coming up with tennis equipment!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Is it spelt fibregel, does that make a difference


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

It comes up with hair priducts then.  I have looked on boots and some heslth food websites but nothing similar.  No worries I will keep looking.x


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

try fybogel  
x


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Yay that's it thanks Taffy Girl.x


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey all. 

Six eggs.  

Medication had no effect on me at all, infact I wonder if they even gave me any! 

now just   that some fertilise. x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

6 eggs is brilliant,well done!   for 100% fert for you  Fantastic news


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Fantastic, 6 eggs well done


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

6 eggs is brilliant. 

Could you feel everything then?


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Yay well done beanie, great news.


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

I felt the speculum and the washing of the cervix and a sort've sharp stabbing pain like a period pain when they went in to drain the fluid out.

I was told by the doctor that the drugs would hit me immediately and make me feel like I had drunk half a bottle of vodka but I didn't feel anything like that and would have happily been able to walk out of the room at the end, get dressed and go home. Even the nurses commented about how awake I was and I felt really silly when one escorted me to the toilet as I really didn't feel like they needed to! I was really bored waiting to be let out and wish I had been sedated or out of it as it would've gone a lot quicker.

I'm in no pain now. Feel a bit guilty as everything seems to have gone so well.


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Well done Beanie! You might feel a bit sore over the next few days so take it easy. Fingers crossed they get jiggy tonight!


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Well done Beanie, 6 is fab, fingers crossed for your phone call tomorrow. Glad EC went smoothly for you, and don't feel guilty hun x

Pick, hope the fybogel sorts you out. I had this just before downregging last time, think it was stress about starting tx, funny how our bodies react to emotions.

Good luck for baseline Sugar! Time really is flying now isn't it ladies...

Sorry I couldn't make it to the meet to see some of you, long day at work boo.


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Well done Beanie - 6 is fab - fingers crossed for tonight! sounds like you did really well with EC - i'm such a baby i had loads of drugs both times and for ET both times too!!

jo xx


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Laura - we had a letter a couple of months ago saying we were at the top of the NHS list so we booked our planning appointment for earlier this month but were told to phone and confirm - when we did they said they were still waiting on hearing about the funding and so we had to cancel - hope this isn't the same for you and that you get to book your next cycle up straight away.

Planning to call the clinic tomorrow for an update so will let you know what they tell us

jo xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Fab news beanie 6 eggs is great gald ec went so smoothly for you.hope you have lots of embryos tom


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Beanie, well done 6 eggs is amazing.    for tonight in the lab!

Thanks Jo for the info.  Hope you get the right news tomorrow.

Hope meet was good tonight.

I had 2 follicles (12mm and 14mm), don't need more scans so back Friday for IUI.  I'm doing different process for prog support after this time.  Pregnyl shot Wed midnight then more pregnyl Sun/Wed/Sun followed by cyclogest.  Has anyone else done that?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh wow Laura how exciting.not long now.2 follicles and both good sizes that's great.I've not done that why are they trying that did they say?


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Good luck Laura. Not sure about the Pregnyl, I only had to do one shot.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done on your 6 eggs beanie fingers crossed for phone call       laura wishing you lots of luck for fri


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

yay great news Beanie, I hope they have all got Jiggy!

Good size follies Laura, great that you are going to be doing the extra support


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Follies sound a great size Laura


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

beanie 6 eggs great news. good luck for the call today.

laura follies sound great, don't know about the extra jabs. good luck for friday.

sugar good luck for baseline today.

hi to everyone


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

wow beanie how great that ec didn't affect you badly, good luck for your call this morning 

good news on the follicles laura, good luck for friday


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

4 have fertilized! Scary!  ET will be Thursday.

Am so relieved. We are having assisted hatching. Am starting to wonder - is that a good thing?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

brill news beanie wishing you loads of   for et hun  

laura brilliant news on your follies hun wishing you loads of   for friday  

good luck for baseline today sugar     

big hugs to the rest of you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

beanie 6 eggs and 4 fertilised is great news. assisted hatching well it worked for me! you my girl have done good woo hoo well done

how is everyone else today?

jo have you call the clinic yet?


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Thats really good news Beanie.  I am sure they know what they are doing with assisted hatching.xxxxx

Hi to everyone else.xxxx


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

yay well done beanie great news! v happy for you!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well done beanie.  Assisted hatching worked for me too!


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Phew

thanks for the posts about the success of hatching, I really was worrying.
Will they still put 2 in do you think?
That was the plan.

Hi to all - hope everyone is ok and sorry for being a bit me me me.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Beanieb i had 3 put back with ah


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cant see why not hun


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

great news beanie o the 4 fertilising.  I also had AH and had 2 put back so should be the same for you.

Good luck Sugar for your baseline today


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

yay 4 fertilised, great news you will soon be PUPO


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well done Beanie, 4 fertilised is amazing   

Well, today's worry I have is that both follicles are on my left ovary (none on right) and the left ovary is very high up. So high that in last IVF they didn't attempt to reach it.  So how could the eggs possibly get from there down my tubes??


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura your tube will move to pick up the egg! amazing i know, even the oppisite tube can move to pick up an egg from the other ovary


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Phew, thanks Kara.  That's what woke me up in the middle of the night, lol.  How clever that they can move & pick up the eggs!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww hun i hope you get some nice sleep tonight


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

beanie that is fab news good luck for thursday

sugar hope baseline went well

laura isn't it amazing what our bodies can do. hope you get some sleep tonight.


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Beanie - 4 fert that is fantastic, good luck for ET on Thursday  

Laura - 2 follies is brill, good luck for Friday

kar - great bump dancing last night   That baby sure has some moves

Queenie - how you doing, another day closer to spain. bet you cannot wait to get away, this rain is horrendous.

Well my baseline was great, my lining is 3.2mm. I am starting jabbing tonight - suprecur and 600 menopur. JE decided that I should start of 600 to see if I get more follies growing earlier and then once they start growing I can drop it to 450. Hope I get a few more follies this time. Nervous about jabbing now, hope I havent forgotten how to do it


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

that sounds great sugar. glad it went well and i'm sure you will remember how to jab tonight good luck with it. 
did je scan you?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sugar thats great news woo hoo your on your way hun


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,

My DH called the clinic today as had mad day at work - they put him through to a lady who took our details and our questionnaire is now on its way to us - we have to fill it in, send it back and then i think they contact us to let us know the next steps.

Not v exciting i know but feels like we are a step closer again!!

Beanie - well done on your embryo's - i had assited hatching and they still put two back.

Sugar: glad your baseline went well - happy jabbing - i think its one of those things that once you've done it you never forget!!

Laura - i didn't know about the tube thing either - amazing!!

hi kara and queenie xx

jo xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jo its progress hun so thats good


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sugar fab news hun

JK yay to questionaire a step closer hun

Laura good luck honey


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all

Brilliant news Beanie, best of luck for Thursday

Laura, great news on your follies. I was amazed about the tube thing too - Kara you are the oracle lol

Sugar, glad your scan went well. Happy jabbing, just about to do my first suprecur shot too

Jo, glad you've got through the first step to next tx

Hope jabs are going ok Pick

Mel, did you have follow up today? Hope you had some answers  

Pix, sorry they changed your appointment grrr

Hope everyone is well today, getting busy on here! I am trying to find the list...


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hope this is the most up to date one, sorry if anyone missed off. 
Laura and Marie you might want to add on your dates

Pix...................waiting
Jk1..................waiting
Jule.................waiting
Queenie............waiting
millimags.........follow up 4th April
Sarah..............d/regging 23rd March, baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April
Sugar..............e/c wk 12th April
Ravan.............FET 26th April...ish
Cardifflaura....deivf 12th July
Pick................e/c April 19th
Helen..............scan 12th April...start jabs 21st April...ish!
Sam................follow-up 30th March
beanieb............e/c 22nd march


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Pix...................waiting
Jk1..................waiting
Jule.................waiting
Queenie............waiting
millimags.........follow up 4th April
Sarah..............d/regging 23rd March, baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April
Sugar..............e/c wk 12th April
Ravan.............FET 26th April...ish
Cardifflaura.... IUI 26th March then..deivf 12th July
Pick................e/c April 19th
Helen..............scan 12th April...start jabs 21st April...ish!
Sam................follow-up 30th March
beanieb............e/c 22nd march


Sugar, great that you're starting tonight.  600 is a big dose! I thought they didn't go above 450 so it's good to know they will if needed.

Hope everyone is ok?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Great news sugar your well on your way now. Beanie goo dluck for thur. Good luck to anyone else cycling-im losing track at the month


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Pix...................waiting
Jk1..................waiting
Jule.................appointment 1st April!!
Queenie............waiting
millimags.........follow up 4th April
Sarah..............d/regging 23rd March, baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April
Sugar..............e/c wk 12th April
Ravan.............FET 26th April...ish
Cardifflaura.... IUI 26th March then..deivf 12th July
Pick................e/c April 19th
Helen..............scan 12th April...start jabs 21st April...ish!
Sam................follow-up 30th March
beanieb............e/c 22nd march
Jules...............follow up 13th April

Just updating jule and Jules' dates.  

Hows the d/regging going Sarah?

Laura good luck for friday 

Beanie good luck for tomorrow  

Sugar hows the jabbing going?....like riding a bike? lol

hope your all well,think its going to get busy on here in the next few weeks lol Cant believe its almost April already!


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Pix...................waiting
Jk1..................waiting
Jule.................appointment 1st April!!
Queenie............waiting
millimags.........follow up 4th April
Sarah..............d/regging 23rd March, baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April
Sugar..............e/c wk 12th April
Ravan.............FET 26th April...ish
Cardifflaura.... IUI 26th March then..deivf 12th July
Pick................e/c April 19th
Helen..............scan 12th April...start jabs 21st April...ish!
Sam................follow-up 30th March
beanieb............e/c 22nd march
Jules...............follow up 13th April
Marie ..............baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hey sugar well done on the baseline, great news - hope the jabs went well last night. 

sarah hope suprecur was ok and thanks for the list. my dates are the same as you but i'm not downregging so twiddling my thumbs at the moment!

hope everyone is ok x


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Pix...................waiting
Jk1..................waiting
Jule.................appointment 1st April!!
Queenie............waiting
millimags.........follow up 4th April
Sarah..............d/regging 23rd March, baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April
Sugar..............e/c wk 5th April  
Ravan.............FET 26th April...ish
Cardifflaura.... IUI 26th March then..deivf 12th July
Pick................e/c April 19th
Helen..............scan 12th April...start jabs 21st April...ish!
Sam................follow-up 30th March
beanieb............e/c 22nd march
Jules...............follow up 13th April
Marie ..............baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April

I have amended my dates as EC is now booked in for a week earlier - WOOHOO

Sarah - how was your first jab, I was surprised that I did it so quickly (even with 8 bottles of menopur) it was like I had never stopped jabbing. 
JK - glad things are moving for you now, every step even the little ones make you feel like you are moving closer to your goal.
Marie - how are you doing, not long till baseline for you, it will come round so quickly

Well I am certainly feeling the effects of the lovely drugs, I felt so wierd this morning. I just hope that this high dose shakes my ovaries up and we get lots of follies this time. I have an interview tomorrow afternoon for a job, its in a small company in Bridgend and it is for an accounts assistant post but it sounds more like an office accounts position. Sounds good. Will just have to wait and see.

Hope everyone is ok today, pretty crummy weather. Hope the rain goes soon


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

I like the new date Sugar! Its going to fly by!


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Jo, do you know who your husband spoke to at the clinic? 

I have just called as I did have a planning appointment booked for next week. I have been told that they still don't know what is happening with 2nd cycle and to keep calling. She doesn't know anything about questionaires being sent out but she would put my name on the list of people waiting for 2nd cycle. I'm just hoping we are already on the list as when we saw JE back in December we told her we wanted to go ahead with a 2nd NHS cycle.

I am feeling a bit miffed off but there is nothing I can do about it, just want some sort of date to work towards. Really feel for the staff as they seem to be getting kept in the dark. 

I haven't been coming on much as I am trying to keep my mind off Tx, I hope all of you who are cycling just now are doing well, I will keep my fingers crossed for you all.

I'm not going to say much more as I am a bit emotional today as I really hoped that I would have a plan in place by Easter.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

just sending a        josie keep calling.Hope they let you go ahead asap.


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello Girlies

Well one week down on the suprecur for me.  Also I got some fybrogel so thanks for all the advise I have had one sachet today. hopefully it will work pretty soon.

Hope everyone else is ok and that all the jabbers are doing well.

Good luck with the job interview Sugar.

Everything just seems like it's moving - I feel quite excited at the moment but yesterday I felt like crying for no reason on the way home and this morning I could have flipped my lid quite easily.  It is making me tired just keeping myself under control.LOL.x


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hiya sugar good news on the ec coming forward thats cool. I'm ok thanks just getting slightly fed up of feeling sick all the time (metformin). But dont mind if it does what its supposed to. Good luck for the interview hope it goes well. 

hiya Ravan how are you getting on?

Josie big hug to you and everyone else tryingto find out about funding, i really hope you hear soon. 

pickwick sounds like you are getting normal suprecur emotions lol. don't be too hard on yourself just go with whatever you are feeling. Hope the fybrogel works for you soon.


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Pix...................waiting
Jk1..................waiting
Jule.................appointment 1st April!!
Queenie............waiting
millimags.........follow up 4th April
Sarah..............d/regging 23rd March, baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April
Sugar..............e/c wk 5th April  Grin
Ravan.............FET 26th April...ish
Cardifflaura.... IUI 26th March then..deivf 12th July
Pick................e/c April 19th
Helen..............scan 12th April...start jabs 21st April...ish!
Sam................follow-up 30th March
beanieb............ET 25th march
Jules...............follow up 13th April
Marie ..............baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April



just changing my stats as I have ET on Thursday.

Great news Sugar, hope you're feeling ok today.

Pickwick sorry to hear you're feeling emotional.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

josie hope you get news soon, its a shame it takes so long to sort the funding out

pick good old down reg makes you very emotional hun so go with the feelings its all those hormones shutting off

marie feeling sick all the time is no fun at all, big hugs

beanie good luck with et tomorrow woo hoo how exciting

sugar hows the massive jabs lol

laura hope your well and not working too hard which im sure you are

ravan its almost april lol, count down hun

sarah when do you start your jabs now? next week?

hope all you other girls on the list are well , come and post and join the madness


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks girlies.

Beanie how are the 4 doing? xxxx  I am so excited for you for tomorrow.xxxx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

josie  

beanie good luck for transfer tomorrow

sugar glad the jabs went well are you doing 2 jabs for the 600. good luck with the interview

pick hope your start to feel better soon

marie hope the sicknes goes soon

laura hope the jabs are going well and that work isn't too stressful

sarah hope your jabs are going well

hi to everyone


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Josie - he called reception and spoke to the man there (i think his name is Alex) and then he transferred Kev through to a lady - kev didn't take her name but she knew all about it and said she'd send the questionnaire - JE also told us about the questionnaire when we had our follow up in Feb.

We should get it tomorrow so i can let you know more about it then - might be worth speaking to recpeption though 

Sugar - good luck with your interview xx

jo xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am really hoping that the resources for the 2nd cycle of ivf is sorted soon, i really think the funding took us all by surprise


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all

Good luck for tomorrow Beanie!

Hope you are feeling ok pick, suprecur messes with your head 

Josie, sorry you are having to wait so long to make plans  Hope everyone waiting for a second go gets answers soon

Sugar and Laura, hope your jabs are going well - best of luck for your interview Sugar

Marie, hope the sicknesss wears off soon for you

Queenie hope you are ok and looking forward to your hols

Ravan, not long for you now its nearly April

Jabbing ok so far for me thanks everyone,


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good good sarah, hows the acu and the diet?


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

I think it will be - i just think there is probably so much to do and sort through that it will take some time.  I know how you feel though josie because i felt the same but for some reason i've just relaxed about the whole thing in the last couple of weeks - it can be frustrating though xx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

just a quicky for me feeling very ouch AF is being mean to me and at the same time gallbladder pain decided to flare, all on top get not getting to bed until 6.30am so not in the best spirits lol

On  a positive note though metformin really do the trick of regulating my cycle started taking them again few weeks back and I have had a 29 day cycle that hasn't happened in years, more like 60 odd days!

just want to say thinking of you all and good luck to beanie for transfer tomorrow.


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi Girls how you doing??

Have not been on for a while as have been feeling quite **** and sorry for myself!!

We had our follow up with JE which I have mixed feelings about. She said that when they came across me both her any lyndon said that I should have been pregnant - i couldn't agree more lol. Basically we had a really good fresh cycle and the embies which were frozen were really good prior to going in the freezer. I asked her about have any further tests as I feel there is something inside me which is preventing a pregnancy - I have this mental checklist which I want to work down to be sure I have covered every possible reason why I can't get pregnant before I settle for just being unlucky (does that sound stupid  ) Anyway, to my amazement she has suggested going to Liverpool to get uterine NK cells checked - I couldn't believe it!! i am waiting for amazon to deliver my is your body baby freindly book so I can read up on it and go from there!!

She has suggested a drug cocktail for our next cycle and I have also been tested for clotty blood which will result in clexane - not too sure what this means but I know it will be another injection - well bring it on say!!!

As far as 2nd NHS treatment goes - the big meeting they had on monday was "very disappointing " as nothing has been decided. JE said that they have not been told what numbers can be treated and can therefore not do any planning appoints. we have gone on their list which is in the back of the diary - I saw them do it so I know i am there!! When I asked if it will be around the November time as I was told she said "someone has plucked that out of the air " the only thing she did confirm was that the ladies approaching 40 would be treated first due to the age constraints. Therefore we are in limbo and once again playing the waiting game. She did say well you can self fund and give up your NHS go - does she think I am crazy not to mention made of money !!! After all the effort that has gone into campaining for thi extra go I am not going to not take it 

Sorry for the me post - have totally lost track of everyone but I hope you are all well and good luck to you all cycling at the mo. I willl read back and catch up and do more personals later x


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi pix - how are you finding the metformin - i just started taking it again on the weekend and have been feeling a little sick at times!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix you really need to get to bed at NIGHT, sorry af is being a cow but its great to hear your more regular

mel dr quenby aka the uNK cells lady from liverpool is now elsewhere, i think the midlands....will google now. i was always told i should of got pregnant and for me i felt i had to look into further things after 6 embryo transfer and 2 m/c and the biospy made sense in my head even after reading the book a few times, it does take a few times to read lol. clexane i also used on a few cycles and again on this one.....will google quenby now


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

hi mel - thats bad news about the funding, when my DH spoke to them yesterday he got the impression that things had been sorted......i might buy that book too xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Professor Siobhan Quenby pioneering miscarriage expert
Women in Birmingham who suffer from recurring miscarriages can now seek treatment from a pioneering miscarriage expert at HEFT. Professor Siobhan Quenby, who has joined the Maternity Department, specialises in treating women suffering from recurring miscarriages using steroids. Professor Quenby is the only consultant in the UK to offer this treatment, which she created whilst working with Liverpool Women‟s NHS Trust.
Siobhan Quenby, who also works in research at the University of Warwick, said: "My method of treatment has proven successful in trials carried out to date, so I am looking forward to extending my research in partnership with HEFT and the university." The steroid treatment for recurring miscarriages is believed to work by blocking increased „natural killer‟ immune cells, preventing embryos from implanting, which is often what leads to a miscarriage. Professor Quenby will undertake a series of randomised control trials as part of her ongoing research.
You can refer women through to HEFT‟s Recurrent Miscarriage Clinic, by contacting Rachel Small, Recurrent Miscarriage Midwife, Care 4 Suite, Solihull Hospital.

http://www.heartofengland.nhs.uk/

/links


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

She certainly didn't give me that impression -  she mentioned the questionnaire and said that this would be the next step but didn't say anything about when it will be sent out. I would be interested to know if you get yours in the next couple of days. It seems that there is conflicting info being given out which is starting to frustrate me already !!! I know there is a lot to be sorted and it will take time to put everything in place but it would be nice if everyone at the clinic gave the same info to everyone - we are all in the same boat and all are eager to start again but it is unfair if peoples hopes are being raised for no reason. I really hope I am wrong hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

girls i hope its sorted asap, just focus on the fact that you are getting a funded cycle. i know it must be very very hard but your in the system with is a massive postive


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Mel - good they have suggested further tests which might help and it sounds like they have other treatments to try, but sorry the wait and uncertainty about when you can go again is so frustrating. 

Hi Jo, hope you are ok

Sounds like clinic need to get the story straight even if the story is they don't know, at least there wouldn't be conflicting information.

Talking of books ladies, especially for people waiting and feeling in limbo, I recently found a good one called the Baby Making Bible by Emma Cannon, pub in 2010 so v. new. She combines western medicene with traditional chinese medicene approach and has lots of good diet tips as well and all sorts of other stuff to help both ttc naturally and to support ivf. It's nicely written

Pix, glad your cycle is under control! Hope the af and gall bladder pain let you get some sleep tonight an

Hi Kara, had acupuncture tonight and told her I get suprecur headaches and she stuck pins in my head! Seriously though, she's a lovely lady and works closely with a lady in Swansea who does a lot with LWC there. She's very geared up for supporting ivf with acupuncture so I feel I'm in the right place. She made some interesting observations about my general health very early on, just from doing pulses, I find it all fascinating (but don't really understand it!). I'm sticking to the wheat and dairy free diet and its working well - lost almost a stone so v. chuffed ( I put 12.5lb on my ticker as didn't want a big fat no 13 on there jinxing me  )


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info Kara. I e-mailed The Lister re testing last week but as yet they havn't responded. I might see if I can track this Dr Quenby down and see if I can make appoint with her but wil def try to get my head around the book 1st.
I think they say you should be pregnant to everyone as they said the same to my cousin when she was having treatment there. She has had 7 attempt and 2 chem pregnancies - she has since been forced to stop due to money


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

what i did while waited a long time to cycle due to waitingfor appointments and an op was get really prepared, did some things i couldnt do while cycling, went and had my uNK cells biospy and took my vits and fish oils without fail and really got into campaigning for the funding and that helped as i was focusing on something even though it would never benefit me. 

try and enjoy the break, i know that sounds crazy as all you wana do is cycle but if you can set yourself little goals it will help even none fertility goals anything to break up the wait. 

mel if your gona go for full immune testing i would head to dr gorgy in london cause you can do your treatment anywhere and he will treat the immune side of things, bear in mind its very very expensive and not for everyone....for me im on the fence regarding full immune testing!

sarah 13 is a lucky number for me lol....i think baby is embryo 13!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

this might interest you too and there is a thread on this board somewhere on immune issues!


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Im not sure what i want to do - I started reading the thread a while ago but got a bit lost with all the tests as I don't know what they mean!! I think I will read the book and see if I can contact Dr Quenby and see if she can offer any advice - I have nothing to lose!!

In the mean time we booked to go on hols in July so that will break things up a bit as I can focus on that for a while and i'm going back to college in sept so that will keep me busy !!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mel good on you booking a holiday thats the way to deal with waits. dr quenby deals like uNK cells only where full immune testing deals with alsorts most of which is unproven yet there must be something in it! its hard i know


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks  
Thanks for keeping us up to date about the funding girls
Finding the metformin much better this time around jk it used to have me doubled up in agony and would have to make sure not to take before going lol Only taking one at the mo though and not sure will increase it as seems to be having desired effect.

Seems you have got alot to think about Mel doing an essay on immunology at the mo! Next one is on infertility treatments!


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry about my post yesterday, feeling less upset and angry today after a good sleep. You would think they would have some sort of plan in place by now or at least have all the staff better informed by now. Obviously the managers at the top are dragging there feet.

Jo, I did originally speak to the bloke on reception but he just put me straight through to the nurse.

Mel, can you let me know what the book is like. I have bought 2 fertility books so far and one of them was just too technical it bored me to tears and I didn't get past one page lol It was the Dr Beer book.  

I also got lost on the immunity issues thread as this is something we have been thinking about. I have crohn's disease and last cycle I seemed to flair right in the middle of the 2ww which means my immune system was going a bit mental. I did ask JE but she didn't seem to be interested in it and said there was no proof to the immune problems which I did think was a little odd.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry you ladies are having issues on the funding.  Its an unsettled time for you and it would be nice to know when you all can start again.  Hopefully in the next couple of weeks you will all get some answers


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

josie i am glad your feeling a little better, the book mel is talking about is the dr beer book and it does take a few reads to get use to it. lets hope they sort it out asap


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

beanie

good luck with ET hun


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hiya pix sorry you are feeling rough, hope it passes soon. Great news about the metformin sorting your cycle out. Do you get any unpleasant effects from it? Hope not.  Wow great topics for your essays you should wizz through those!

Mel sounds like you got loads of info from your follow up which is good, but sorry about the continued waiting. I hate waiting too and hope all of you who are waiting for the 2nd go hear soon. We have to self fund but egg sharing has helped with some of the costs. When JE mentioned liverpool did she mean you would have to sort that out yourselves or will the clinic help you with it?

Kara you are a mine of information. its fascinating about nk cells, is that why you took steroids for last cycle, did JE back you on that or did you have to organise them yourself?

wow sarah jane well done on losing the weight. Accupuncture sounds great and really interesting. How do you find the dairy free part of the diet? Just wondering as we are told to drink milk for stims can you have something else instead for the same effect?

Josie i can sympathise with your frustration, i have had lots of times when i have been told different things by different people at the clinic and it does get you down. I think in the end they are all doing their best but its a case of lack of co-ordination. would be nice to have them all agree on an answer. 

good luck for today beanie hope it goes well. x

thanks for everyones good wishes about the sickness - today fingers crossed i am ok apart from dodgy tum. But i would prefer that to feeling sick lol


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Guys I am just wondering if anyone has any suggestions for nausea as i spoke too soon earlier and i'm getting really fed up of it. 
I thought I would ask on here before googling because I know all the results will be about pregnancy and it just takes the mickey


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Marie

What about those travel sickness wrist bands you can get.  I haven't tried them personally but apparently they are very good.  Sorry you are feeling fed up.x

You can get them in Boots - called travel sickness bands.x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

marie i arrange the steriods through the doctor in liverpool, i did manage to get the support of JE after a lot of talking, i had taken steriods twice before but at a lower dose

pick good idea re sickness


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

PixTrix hope your gallbladder is ok and that AF is not too horrible.

Sarah – fab news on the weight loss. I am having acupuncture and while it’s not had any effect on my weight I feel really chilled out.

marieclare sorry to hear the sickness has come back, I don’t have any advice but hopefully someone will.

I hope everyone waiting for info about the funding gets some soon, it does seem a bit rubbish that no one knows or that there’s no consistent info yet.


I have had such a busy day. Egg transfer was done at mid-day, though we were scheduled for 11. Had acupuncture before and after and am now watching TV with my feet up. I had a real day of worry and misery yesterday, worrying about anything you can think of and really needed to chill out this morning so the acupuncture helped. I thought the Egg Collection would be the hardest thing but I am realising now that the next two weeks are going to be harder. Two of my eggs had multiplied at a much faster rate than they expected so they are going to keep an eye on them and see in a couple of days if they are ok to freeze. I don’t fully understand it but the other two were progressing at a rate they expected and were graded as better quality so they put them in. Was told I must have really good bladder control as it was really full. Not sure I understand the ‘you must have a full bladder but not eat and drink anything for 2 hours before the procedure' thing. How does that work? I basically didn’t have a pee from 9 – 12.15 so was bursting.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yay yay beanie your not PUPO


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

thanks pick I will have a look for them. I just sucked on  a gaviscon tablet and that seemed to help while it was in my mouth so i think i am going to get some lollies or something as well. 

well done on the transfer beanie, sounds great that you had the accu and are chilllin. Heres to a smooth 2 weeks xx


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Well done Beanie, hpefully the next 2 weeks will fly for you.  Take it easy and hopefully you will have 2 to freeze which will be fab.xxx


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Congrats on being PUPO beanie - rest up and hope that the next 2 weeks fly by for you.

Hope everyone else is doing ok today.

Catch up properly later


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Well done on ET Beanie. Try to chill out as much as possible over the next 2 weeks  

Marie, these are some of the things I have tried for nausea - seasickness bands, ginger biscuits, ginger root tablets, extra strong mints. Hope you find something that works for you.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Congrats on being pupo beanie -  
I found lemonade was good for sickness, Marie - well anything sweet .... (but then I ended up with gestational diabetes!!) 
Pix - get better soon hun 
Sarah well done on the weight loss
Tess - loving that ticker  - good luck hun 
Hello everyone else I.ve missed 
x


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Well done Beanie! Hope the next two weeks go smoothly for you, are you carrying on with the acupuncture? That should help you chill out. Sending you lots of positive vibes

Glad met is working for you Pix!

Josie, glad you are feeling a bit better today 

Sugar, hope you are getting on ok with the jabs, coming round quick for you now, yay!

Marie, hope the sickness is easing, sounds like you will be buying a truckload of gaviscon to get you through. Sorry, I don't have any suggestions really. Your question about the dairy stuff is an interesting one. I've found it ok going dairy free, easier than I thought. I guess keeping my goal in mind is helping me stick with it. The reason they suggest drinking milk is to up the protein intake during stims, so I think I can get that in other ways - lentils, beans, chickpeas, eggs etc. The dairy free thing is just for me rather than a general recommendation due to me being a damp type so don't want to worry anyone else that they might need to avoid it. One book I have suggests that even though damp types should avoid dairy, given stims is for a short time drinking milk should be ok. 

Thanks for the well wishes on the weight loss, your support on here is just fab. Hope everyone is ok today   to all


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello

Is it ok for me to take my suprecur half an hour early over the weekend?

I just don't want to do anything wrong.

Thanks.x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah pick thats fine hun


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All 

just thought I would update the list as loosing track again


Pix...................waiting
Jk1..................waiting
Jule.................appointment 1st April!!
Queenie............waiting
millimags.........follow up 4th April
Sarah..............d/regging 23rd March, baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April
Sugar..............e/c wk 5th April  Grin
Ravan.............FET 26th April...ish
Cardifflaura.... IUI 26th March then..deivf 12th July
Pick................e/c April 19th
Helen..............scan 12th April...start jabs 21st April...ish!
Sam................follow-up 30th March
Jules...............follow up 13th April
Marie ..............baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April

Beanie  

 

Laura - hope all goes well tomorrow.

Looks like a busy few weeks coming up, good luck to all the jabbers  xx

AFM - having a bit of a bad day today, one of the girls in work announced she had just had her 12 week scan and is due on 30th Sept (my bday!), happy for her as she had a really bad miscarriage last year and this is all she has ever wanted. However it kind of knocked me a bit as if it had worked we would have only been about 3 weeks apart. Still fingers crossed for next time I hope they sort the funding issues out by my follow up as this waiting around is frustrating


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

just a quickie

beanie congrats on being pupo hope you have a quick 2ww.

hi to everyone


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jules big hugs hun, it is bound to knock you about no matter how pleased you are for her. its ok to feel like you are and we are all here for you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie how are you? not long til your holiday now


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Beanie, well done!

Marie, I can't help re nausea but its horrible isnt it.  Only thing I've found works is to eat, lol!

It's my jab free day today which is great. Got to 'help' DH tomorrow morning with his sample which we can then take in. We're only 10 mins drive so they let him do it at home.  Got to get that in for 8.30am then I'm back at 11.30/12 for IUI.  We're both off work now on leave til 6th April, woo hoo.  So I'm having a chilled out 1st week at least.  I think wiht the pregnyl support i'm having the testing is going to be stressful.  But at the moment I'm mega chilled about the whole thing.

Sorry not many personals as I'm struggling to keep up


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck laura    what a lucky husband you have   beanie sending you lots of sticky vibes


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Good luck Laura.

Congrats on being PUPO beanie, lots of luck


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck Laura

Jules  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Laura thats good you can do sample at home, good luck for dropping it off and the IUI today xxx

interesting info on the milk Sarah thanks hun 

jules hugs for the work pregnancy, very tough I know, you wll get through it hun  

queenie hi hon you ok?

nic & Taffy thanks for the tips I will try those out, i got some hard boiled sweets last night so will try those when it comes on today. laura yes i agree on eating! I just lost about 8lbs recently but i feel like i am putting it all on again coz I can't face healthy food and am just reaching for junk!!


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

Laura - good luck for IUI,   enjoy your time off

Jules -   hope today is a better day today, it is always so hard when others annouce their pregnancys. I hope that they sort the funding out soon for you.

Sarah - have you started jabbing yet? it certainly has come around quickly. 

trick - how are you doing? how are you feeling

Kar, mimi, miriam, pix, queenie, taffy - how are you all doing, so glad it is the weekend now

Well I think that the drugs are working, I am defo feeling something down there. I think my ovaries are feeling hot and fuzzy   that something is actually happening in there. Hope my follie scan shows something. Surely if I had a few follies on 450 then I should get something with 600. I phoned ferring yesterday and they hadnt received my prescription so I hope that they get it today and they can deliver it on Tuesday otherwise I wont have any more drugs and will have get them from the hospital and it will cost a fortune


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sugar i hope things are moving for you too.  The drugs from clinic cost a fortune, hope yours arrives soon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura good luck today and hope the sample went well

maria hows the nausea hun?

sugar i bet your scan cant come quick enough and i hope you dont need to buy from clinic which im sure you wont, remember you can always go to asda lol

pix hows you hun?


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

cardifflaura massive good thoughts for the IUI

Jules - hope you are feeling ok  

Many many thanks for all the good wishes, I had to look up PUPO - love it. Such a sweet saying xxx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Beanieb has the madness set in yet lol


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Woohoo my drugs are coming on Tuesday, was getting a little nervous that they wouldnt be here in time.

Hope everyone is having a lovely day


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

mimi41 said:


> Beanieb has the madness set in yet lol


I'm not mad yet. Am a bit bored really. Can see loads of things which need doing around the house but am trying to just relax and watch rubbish TV. My sister is moving house this weekend and normally I would be giving her a hand. Might drive up to see her new place on Monday though as I can see myself getting stir-crazy pretty rapidly!

The nurses said to take it easy and not do any excercise, but driving and walking a bit should be ok, yeah?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

well done beanie pupo yay!

Good luck today Laura

hope everyone is well.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sugaar yay yay thats a weight off your mind

beanie walking and driving is fine but if you feel you would rather not then dont! go see you sister and make the tea lol

ravan hiya matey, 6 days til april


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks for your good wishes ladies

Beanie, walking and driving won't be an issue but rest as much as you can in between.  Hope your sister has unpacked her kettle by monday, lol.

Sugar, phew, glad your drugs will arrive in time

IUI was eventful.  Sample etc ok but actual procedure was painful.  I had this problem last time too. They seem to struggle to get the catheter in. Had to call JE to help and she put a clip on my cervix, ouch!  Got there in the end but took ages.  On the plus side DH sample was 'perfect' and my mucus also 'perfect' so finger crossed.  I am feeling very bloated/tender and exhausted now though.  Trying to finish off last bits of work before taking hols but keep going to lie on the sofa.  
I have pregnyl and cyclogest as support. Pregnyl today, Monday and Thursday and cyclogest once per day from today.  Just hope to get to OTD without AF this time.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura a cervix clip doesnt sound nice at all but good its all done now and i hope the extra support brings you your dream

how long are you off work for?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks hun. Not back in work til 6th April     We are going to Dublin for a couple of days next week which should be relaxing too.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow good for you hun, a break in Ireland sounds lovely, are you flying over or catching the ferry?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

we're flying from Cardiff as it was tons cheaper than the ferry.  I've booked a lovely hotel right in the centre so my plan is to chill out, relax and eat nice food.  DH can enjoy the guiness and the shops are on our doorstep too. It wasn't planned that the tx would be just before this holiday but it's worked out really well. Will be nice to relax for a good chunk of the 2ww.  OTD is 11th April.  The last pregnyl jab is 10 days before that so I would hope I'll get an accurate result on OTD.  Guess that means no early testing for me though


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its worked out perfect hun

it should be out after 10 days, how much are you having?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm having 5000iu's (is that the measurement? It's 1 ampoule) today/monday/thursday.  I think by 10 days it should be gone. And the clinic didn't mention it at all today.
I have some cyclogest left over from last time so after the pregnyl is done i think I'll do 2 cyclogest per day until OTD, will feel like I'm doing all I can then.

How are you feeling today? Still very uncomfy?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im sure it would only take a couple of days to leave your system at that dose hun. bet your looking forward to the soggy farts lol

im ok, bit uncomfy and trying to sort stuff out but it seems a never ending battle lol

i better go and do a bit more in a second before i have to cook dinner


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Well done on IUI Laura - good luck for next two weeks!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Woohoo Laura PUPO honey.  Good luck and fingers crossed


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Laura - well done on your IUI, i'll keep my fingers crossed for you for the next two weeks.

Beanie - hope you aren't going mad yet!

AFM well guess what........no questionnaire yet.......will call again on Monday to see what's happening....fingers crossed will get some confirmation of something - either way!

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying Friday night 

Jo xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

has anyone got a questionaire?

maybe start a post and you ladies could scan and email them between you to save a little time....wink wink


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Well done Laura on being PUPO how exctiting for you. It will be nice to be in Dublin next week have a great time and make sure you do lots of relaxing.  WOnt be long after that you test, hopefully this 2ww will fly by for you.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Well done Laura, fingers crossed for you. Dublin sounds fab hope you have a lovely time.

Hope everyone is ok today

Sarah


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sarah when is your baseline?


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Kara, it's on 6th April, I'm on day 4 of suprecur today


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

woo hoo not too long then, you feeling ok?


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Good thanks, no hot flushes or headaches so far!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats good news then.


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations Laura.  Sorry to hear they struggled with the catheter. You OTD is the day after mine. Am so glad that mine is over the weekend as I have to go back to work on the 8th and wouldn't want to go in if it's bad news. 


Are you on Pregnyl post IUI? why do they suggest that? I am just on the Cyclogest (2 pessaries a day) which I had a question about. I was told I can use them as pessaries or Suppositoties but I was wondering if one way was better than the other RE absorption?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Beanie, that's good to know we're both testing nearly the same time.  Last time I had cramps straight after ET then AF on about day 7 so I mentioned to JE and she suggested pregnyl as support as well as cyclogest.

How are you feeling?  

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

laura well done on being pupo. your iui sounds painful but glad its done and enjoy your trip to ireland that will help your 2ww go a little quicker.

beanie hope your ok on the 2ww.

to all jabbers hope your all ok and not getting too many side effects.

afm went to see my gp yesterday and mentioned about not being able to do gestone jabs and he said that he can sort out district nurse to come to me, i''m to just let him know when i'm doing treatment. also he said that he can prescribe the gestone for me so that will be helpful if my nhs tx doesn't work.  he also gave me a script for folic acid if i want it as i'm having a change in urine since taking preganacare.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya girls how are you all?

queenie thats great to know your gp will prescribe gestone if you need a private cycle which hopefully you wont. what do you mean a change in urine?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

morning kara

since going back on the pregnacare my urine has gone a bright yellow almost florescent i haven't noticed it before so i mentioned it to him and he said to try coming off the pregnacare and just take folic acid


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

probably just the colouring in the pills lol. as long as you have a balance diet folic acid is all you really need


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Beanie - I prefer using cyclogest at the "front door" rather than the "back door"   but it's down to personal preference. It's a bit messier so I have to wear a pad for a couple of hours after but have been assured it shouldn't make any difference.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

when i used cylogest i did front door at night and back in the morning as it use to upset my belly if i did just back door and front door was messy


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

he said that all i need is folic as well. he said he had had a lovely letter from dr g and he showed it to me and dr g has said that he had met a lovely lady today.

beanie i preferred the back door far less messy. but as nic says it is down to personal preferences. i did back in the morning and front at night


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww mr g is so nice isnt he

any nice plans for the weekend? got your bikini ready for hols?

im in bed lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

have to go to asda sometime to do weekly shop  

my sil and our niece is coming over tomorrow to see us.

no bikini not ready yet. lol. 

how about you and plans


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no plans as yet but gona log off and go out somewhere i think lol

chat soon, have fun apart from asda


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Pix...................waiting
Jk1..................waiting
Jule.................appointment 1st April!!
Queenie............waiting
millimags.........follow up 4th April
Sarah..............d/regging 23rd March, baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April
Sugar..............e/c wk 5th April  Grin
Ravan.............FET 26th April...ish
Cardifflaura.... deivf 12th July
Pick................e/c April 19th
Helen..............scan 12th April...start jabs 21st April...ish!
Sam................follow-up 30th March
Jules...............follow up 13th April
Marie ..............baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April


     

Beanie
CardiffLaura


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

just updating  
Well done Laura


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

have a good day kara

raven thanks for the update.


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Haven't posted for ages but have been stalking as usual 
Have needed a break from things as in treatment limbo at mo.

Things seems to be really busying up one here. Have tried to read back to catch up but head in shed at mo so heartfelt good luck to everyone doing or about to.

Have been reading about the funding and it seems so confusing at mo. I am booked in to have my pre treatment op in May at latest. Because the effects are only temporary my treatment needs to be straight after so they have penciled me in for June. This will be my 2nd NHS cycle so I am confused as to why they are pushng my op if funding isn't sorted  !!!! 

Initailly I was supposed to be treatmenting now but had to cancel because op ref. form wasn't sent off or signed for 3 months    and then the waiting list was longer that IVF wales thought!!! I am so confused and really hope they are not going to mess us around all the more.
I know that the funding came a huge, BUT oh so welcome suprise (thanks again Kara  ) but I wish they would stop getting our hopes built up for when we can have teatments.

I haven't spoken to you for ages and then I return with a rant!!! Sorry my dears. 

Queenie - glad I'm not the only one with the urine - mine looks radio-active some days   

Take care everyone

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi All

been away for a little while and so much catching up to do......

Congrats on your PUPO status Beanie and Laura and best wishes for the 2ww x

Liz - sometimes a rant is just what we need   The clinic were hopeful that funding/timetabling would be clearer in April last time I spoke to them (but that was a while ago and I wouldn't bank on it) but I would have thought that things should def be in place for June and if you've been penciled in that can only be a good thing. If tx needs to be straight after the op surely they'd have to prioritise you and get you started - fingers crossed here for you hun x

Hope all the happy jabbers are doing well and those waiting (whatever your waiting for) are ok   to all

We went away to Laugharne for a break with the dogs - wet and windy but very nice. Wasn't feeling the best last week so called the clinic and went in for a scan (was grateful they saw me as just waiting for follow-up appointment at the mo - not in the middle of any treatment) - and as I suspected I have a large cyst on my left ovary (again) this one looks like a corpus luteal cyst so hopefully will go away on its own. AF arrived at start of week so masked the discomfort from the cyst. Seem to be feeling more comfortable in back an tummy now - but very tired and headaches everyday - I'm quite a moaner today!   Have another scan to check cyst (fingers crossed it'll be smaller - or gone!) and follow-up same day - Tuesday next week. 

have a great weekend all - will try my best to keep up!  xx


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Afternoon all

Sam - hope that the cyst had gone(or at least become smaller), 

Laura and Beanie - good luck for your 2ww, hope time is not dragging too much for you.

Queenie - how are you doing? not long till your hols now. I bet you are looking for to seeing the sun now.

Liz - hope you are ok, the funding is a nightmare - as I am a private patient I dont need to worry about NHS funding so dont really understand it but I hope that they sort them selves out soon

Raven - I am liking the ticker now down to days. It will come around so quickly now.

Sarah - hows the jabs going? not long till baseline now, it is flying by

Well I am a little worried that I dont seem to be suffering from too many side effects of the menopur, last time I was a nightmare- mega stroppy and crying all the time, but this time I am just tired. Fast asleep in bed by 10pm. I also feel a little wierd as well.  I was expecting to feel worse on a higher dose, not complaining though   . Have probalby just jinxed myself now though , will spend the rest of tx loopy as hell now probably    

Enjoy your weekend


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

liz hiya nice to see you and i am sure funding will be release when the new financial year start...april if not i will try my best to drum up som media attention as this will not be playing ball if the welsh assembly dont release funds. 

sam nice to see you hun . sorry you have a nasty cyst, that must be uncomfy for you and its good clinic are keeping an eye on you. big hugs

sugar try not to worry i know its hard not too but each cycle really is different and if anything not feeling down and crying all the time could well me a good sign!


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All

Congrats Laura on being PUPO, it sounded you had a bit of a rough time, fingers crossed its for the last time.

Sam - sorry about the cyst hope your feeling better soon and all goes well on Tuesday 

Jule - Good luck for your appointmnet next week 

Queenie - Sounds like you had a really good appointment with your GP, have a fab holiday.

Gonna start a thread for those waiting for news on 2nd funding so we can all have a good moan together and hoefully work out whats going on.

Hope everyone else is enjoying the weekend

Jules xx


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Thread on IVF 2nd Funding started

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=232660.0


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome back Sam


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Good plan jules for the 2nd thread on funding  

Queenie, I also get radioactive yellow urine with pregnacare - although this time I've used the conception one which has pink tablet and it's less yellow, lol.  Great that your GP will prescribe gestone and even better that the district nurse will do the jabs for you - you are braver than me, I chickened out of gestone.

Sam   

Beanie, how is your 2ww so far?

Hello everyone else.

I rested yesterday but today went out shopping, got myself a nice necklace.  I didn't sleep last night though, my head was just too busy. I woke at 2.30am then didn't go back to sleep apart from 30 mins at 7am.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura i took pregnancare conception this time!

very nice to have treated yourself to a necklace, whats it like? it horrid when you cant sleep....we will all end up online in the early hours one day you watch


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Kara, it's silver and medium weight chain with a chunky silver heart pendant. I had some recognition vouchers from work so I've treated myself.  Got it from Thomas Sabo so they do lots of charms/pendants which I can buy later (or nice presents) and put on the chain.

Ladies, don't forget to remember the clocks go forward tonight, hate losing an hour kip, lol.  Kara, I think you're right we'll all be online one night.  I didn't come downstairs last night but went in the spare room to read so I didn't disturb DH.  

After lots of tenderness and bloating yesterday I feel 100% normal today.  I always find that harder than when you feel something.  I was trying to figure out when embryo would reach implantation stage - I guess today it would be 2 cell so probably Thursday before implanting?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hope you get some sleep tonight Laura, sounds like you had a nasty time with IUI   that you will soon be reporting your BFP  

Lovely to see you back Liz. Hope you are soon sorted and thank you for your PM  

Sorry you've been unwell with a cyst great that the clinic seen you. Hope you soon feel better.

Sounds like a really positie appointment that you had with your GP Queenie

 Hope you've got plenty of growth happening Sugar. When have you got a scan?

Great thread Jules

Getting closer for you now Raven

How are you Sarah

Big hi to everyone else


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

good to see you back Sam  

sugar I hadnt even noticed my ticker lol

how you feeling Laura + beanie,hope the 2ww goes quickly for you

hi pix how are you?

Laura thanks for the reminder about the clock! 

sarah how the d/regging going?

need to attempt to get on here a bit more,I'm losing track lol

Big hello to everyone I missed


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi everyone

Queenie, glad you had a good appointment with the GP

Laura, Beanie, hope the 2ww isn't driving you too mad

Sam, lovely to see you back, sorry about your cyst, hope it has shrunk by the next scan. Good luck for your appointment  

Good thread Jules, I'm sure it will be a big help to everyone. Hope they sort things out and you can start as planned Liz.

Jule - best of luck for your appointment this week 

Pick, Sugar hope the jabbing is going ok

Marie, how are you doing?

Hi Ravan, not long now

Dregging going ok thanks. I'm away for a couple of days now visiting my two lovely grannies who are both over 90 and still very much on good form. I would so love to have some good news to share with them in the next few weeks  . 

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi all.

I just spent £20 on ingredients to make Carrot Cake as I am soooo bored!
Having all this time of is a luxury but I'm starting to get a little crazy - it's only day 3! Thankfully I do have lots of things lined up for next week.

The Embryologist called from the clinic to say there's bad news and good news about the 2 other embryos.
Basically they can't be frozen because they are bad quality but they did both reach blastocyst stage which she says is positive news for the two she has put in. Shame we can't go on to a FET if we wanted but at least she seems to thik the two which did go in were good quality.

I have been getting really weird almost heartburn and am not sure why, unless it's the pineapple I have been eating?

hope all are good. How is it going Laura?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

beanie £20 for carrot cake, is it gona be a big one lol

sorry to hear about your embryos but deffo great news they reached blastocyst stage, they have to be quite tight on what they freeze as the freeze thaw process is hard on embryos and of course they picked the best to go back yay


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Beanie, sorry about your other embryos hun.  But it's fantastic that they think your 2 are fab quality.

Time is majorly dragging for me too.  I can't believe my IUI was only day before yesterday.  Glad you have things lined up to do during the week Beanie.  

I'm only having 1 cyclogest per day but already it's causing stomach pain etc.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh the good old 2ww they should call it torture

laura sorry the bum bullets are upsetting your tum, they always did that with me, can you swap to front door?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara, when i tried front door first ever tx cycle it fell out     So I think I'll persevere with back door.  It's only once per day right now so shouldn't be that bad I guess. Got my next pregnyl shot tomorrow.  

It's quiet on here tonight, I think everyone must be chilling out.


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hiya guys hope you are all ok, its getting nice and busy now!

Beanie it could be the cyclogest causing the heartburn,I think I remember getting the same thing. It softens all your membranes including stomach lining.


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

**** - that reminds me - I forgot myu pessary!

Off to do it now.

Am worried I just did too much. Emptied the bin and mpopped the floor :S?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

don't worry beanie, I think as long as you're not lifting anything too heavy you'll be fine.  

Are you doing 2 cyclogest per day?


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah - one in the morning and one in the evening - 400Mg
I just realised that with the clocks going forward I did it about the same time anyway!


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

Beanie - great your embies got to blast but sorry they were not good enough to freeze. Fingers crossed you wont need another go though

Laura - hope time goes quickly this week for you, 2ww is horrendous. I am not looking forward to it

Pix - how are you doing? How is the studying? My scan is tomorrow. I hope that there is something going on down there will be gutted if there is nothing

Sarah - how are you doing? how are you finding jabbing and d/r

Kar, Nic, Queenie Jules hope you all had a good weekend

Well since my last post I have been hit with the emotional train that is stimming. it has been horrendous. I have had such a hard time and all my other half has done is moan and shout because I am taking my hard time out on him. He has not shown me one ounce of sympathy, support, help or understanding. I cannot believe that he really does not care how I feel and what I am going through - even when I am in tears and telling him how I feel all he could say last night was "and!". Sorry for the moan, I know you understand though.


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Morning all

Hi Sugar, sorry you are feeling so low, I think a bit more understanding wouldn't go amiss.  It's awful when you feel low and you don't get any sympathy.  We are all here for you and I suppose we understand what you are going through so we have loads of sympathy.  Hang in there, I hope you feel better soon.

AFM I came on this morning after dregging for 12 days.  I have never had period pains like these, I was even getting them before I came on - mainly on Saturday.  I went for a run Saturday morning and was half way along when a pain started and I basically could hardly walk let alone run.  As soon as it started it stopped though.  I am hoping things will ease off a bit as the day progresses.  I am feeling a bit tearful as well.  I went to a dinner dance Saturday night with friends and family and someone accidently spilt a jug of water over me.  I can't tell you how I managed to stop myself bursting into tears but I managed it.  Needless to say that we went shortly after that, it was midnight but I still felt like a party pooper.  And I was the oonly sober one.

Well that's enough about me and my emotions.  Hope everyone is ok.xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sugar im sorry you are having a rough time, i think men can forget how this all makes us feel and its easier for them to pretend they dont care when im sure he does....hugs

pick poor you af pains and the bleeding is awful on down reg and well done for not bursting into tears when someone tipped water over you, i think i would have


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Pick - I think you are right about men, but when dh was going through a bad time I did my best to make him feel better and I think for him to be a little forgiving of my moods (which was not that bad tbh) is not much to ask. Being teary is the worst. I am afraid to see my mum at the moment as I burst into tears which then upsets her. Its a nightmare. I hope the AF pains pass, hopefully the pains will only be for the first day and then you will be ok. Can you imagine if men had to go through this - the world would come to a halt   .   to help you feel better

Kar - cheers    Will defo come and see you when mini has arrived, you will just have to let me know where you live. Hope to see you one last time with a bump though


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Beanie - do you have any cake left   , a few of us need some comfort food


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sugar maybe you need a good cry, it could well help. i think us woman tend to want to make our men feel better and when we get emotional and get at them they go into their cave and shut down

oh deffo come and visit i will have to hand out my address


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Big hugs to you Sugar, men just don't get it 

Pick hope your pains are improving

hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sugar, men are really rubbish sometimes and I think they often don't know how to handle us going through IF.      Hope things get better and he reflects on his lack of support hun.

Beanie, how are you doing today?

Big hello to everyone else


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya laura bet you cant wait to go to ireland


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Beanie - carrot cake sounds lush!! i made one once and i swear my hands went orange from having to grate about 20 carrots....never again although it was yummy!!

Laura, hope you are ok and looking forward to Ireland

Hi Kara - got my questionnaire today ....wooohoooo!!  I've filled it in and sending it back first ing tomorrow morning!  I know there is no rush as i'll be down the list because of my age anyway but it'll make me feel better knowing they have it!!

Hope everyone else is ok 

jo xx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sugar i'm so sorry your having a bad time and that your husband isn't helping matters. it is a difficult time for you both and i hope that you husband gives you some support but if not we are here for you. we all understand how you are feeling.     

pick hope the af pains ease for you soon.

beanie i hope the cake was nice. sorry about your embies but as everyone has said the best have been put back.

hi to everyone else


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

evening ladies   

yes I am looking forward to Dublin but the weather forecast  for tomorrow there is heavy snow  
We land Wednesday about 10am so hopefully it'll be ok to get there and flights will be running.  It's not going to be good weather though - heavy rain.  Oh well, we are going to chill out anyway.

Jo, great that you got your questionnaire.  Wonder if I should be asking for one too?  Or will I get sent it automatically??

Hi Queenie, how are you doing?


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Aw  Sugar, men can be so rubbish. Worst thing my husband said when I was trying to explain how it all made me feel was 'well don't do it then'   I thing unless they are going through the emotional swings they just don't get it.

Laura - I was supposed to be going to Ireland this week but we cancelled it way back when we thought the IVF might be this week. Shame as I'd love a weekend away. have a great time.

My cake turned out really badly! Ah well, at least it passed some time. 
Am feeling ok, went out with my mum to see my sister which was fun.

My cat is really ill though, she's 17. Am off to the vets tomorrow and think she may have to be put down but she's had a good innings.


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks you so much for the support girls, what would I do without you. 

Will post personals later when I get back after my scan. 

Beanie got my fingers crossed for your cat. Hope you are ok


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck with scan sugar, hope things are moving for you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sugar loads of luck today hun

beanie im so sorry your cat is ill, its very sad when a fur baby is poorly

how is everyone else


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Good luck for the scan sugar. 

I am ok kara, last full day in work today wooo hoo. then off tomorrow afternoon we are going away for a few days. how is everyone else?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how lovely to be going away, hope the weather improves for you


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Good luck with the Scan Sugar.

Hope your cats OK Beanie.

Laura have a fab time in Ireland

Hi to everyone else hope your all OK xx


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Well I think that I have the worlds most useless ovaries    Even with a massive dose of menopur they dont work. Both hydros are back and my right ovary is high so that makes viewing my ovaries difficult. Jo only saw 2 follies - one on each ovary. The right one is 15 and the left one is 7. Dont know what my lining is but I dont think it is a thick as last time.

Have lost my pma a bit but hopefully something will have happened by thursday for my next scan


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hiya Sugar, sorry you are down after the scan. There is still time for things to happen and hopefully you will get a growth spurt now before your next scan. Sending you hugs


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Sugar
I have everything crossed for a growth spurt before your next scan.  I hope it goes well on Thursday.x


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sugar, I really hope your ovaries get their act together over the next few days hun.  are you sticking with 600 dose?  I know just how you feel as mine are pretty rubbish and my left is high so always difficult to see.    that your next scan shows some new one's!  

Beanie, sorry about your cat.  Perhaps they will be able to treat her rather than put her to sleep?   I'm well impressed that you made a cake even if it didn't turn out quite as you'd planned, I wouldn't know where to start, lol.

Hi Marie, where are you off on your break? Sounds fab and with the bank holidays coming up it makes it longer.

Hi Pickwick, Kara, Queenie, Mimi, Ravan, Helen, Jo and everyone else (sorry i am sure I'm missing lots of you out)


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Oops, I forgot to say....I just bumped into my elderly nosey neighbour in the post office and he asked me if I was pregnant!!!!  I quickly said no and that it was a rude question to ask a lady.  I daren't ask him why he thought that, I know I've probably put on weight lately but what a thing to ask me right in front of other people in the post office


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

I know Laura some people are so rude.x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sugar like i said early matey, its early and your ovaries seem a little slow and hopefully things will pick up. take one day at a time and lets hope for good news at the next scan

laura cheeky devil indeed

hiya everyone else


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sam ihope your appointment went well


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sugar sorry to hear your ovaries are not playing ball. hope you get a growth spurt on thursday perhaps you are a slow but steady responder and will just need a couple of extra days instead.  

sam hope your scan went well.

laura what a nosey neighbour 

afm only 2 days left to go in school now can't wait to have a break and some lie in's and of course spain ( although af is due whilst in spain   )


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie yay yay bet you cant wait for the easter hols, what a bugger af due then.....could you get something to stop it coming? or would you rather not?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Queenie, spain will be lovely.  Are you tempted to get norithisterone from your GP to delay AF for your holiday?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hey laura we think alike lol

hope your well laura? going nuts no doubt

im cooking and it smells lovely


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara, I'm good thanks.  Yes, going nuts already as it's going sooo slowly.

Saw on other thread you're cooking lasagne, yum!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

snap i'm cooking lasagne as well for tea just waiting for dh to get home so i can dish up.

don't really no much about those tablets when do you start to take them and for how long


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

bloody 2ww is proper crap isnt it. do you wait 16 days post IUI? hope the extra trigger dose is ok

yeah luke should be home at 730pm well if we are lucky

guess what i have garlic bread too yum yum...queenie what you having with it?

laura knows more about that drug than me i think lol....i have taking it but cant remember


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

snap garlic bread as well. dh as just phoned he is on his way home. i'm so hungry.

laura not long til you go away that will hopefully help the wait go a little quicker i hope.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie i am so jealous you will get to eat before me lol saying that mine isnt even built yet lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

lasagne was yummy really enjoyed it. hope you enjoy yours kara.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its in the oven yet i did forget to put a layer of pasta in  it....im sure it will be nice though lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hope your enjoying your lasagne kara.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lukess not home yet!!! hope its not ruined


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sugar mine did the same hun and they didn't increase my dose just stimmed me longer.  I do hope things improve hun

Hope lasagne was nice ladies

laura and queenie have great holidays

Hi to marie, jules, pick, beanie and all of you lovely ladies


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

evening all,

Had scan this morning and cyst has gone - yay (suspected it would have as abdominal pain and backache has gone). Still have small endometrioma on left ovary but this has stayed same size for a couple of months, so ok I think.

Had follow-up with JE this afternoon - asked most of my questions but wasn't expecting what JE said so threw me a bit. To cut a long story short, i am now going to have 3-6 months of 'gonapeptyl' (like zoladex) to suppress endometriosis before trying another cycle - it'll switch off hormones so no AF - not a bad thing - and no endo pain - again not a bad thing! JE said that there's evidence to suggest that makes treatment 4 times more likely to succeed for people in my situation - knowing that now, i wish we'd done that on the first cycle too but we weren't given the option (hadn't seen JE before today - except at ET!) and can't turn the clock back now   

with regard to the questionnaire - was told that they haven't been copied and will be sent out in the post when they are ready - tried to get one there and then but was told there weren't any to have (I guess there's no particular rush for me but will be ringing them this time next week if i haven't received one)

with regard to funding, the clinic still don't know. my understanding is that they haven't been given details of how much they are going to get and when they get that info they will need more staff and more space to be able to increase their capacity - although i'd imagine that they would start doing second cycle tx with current staff/space when they know just how much money they'll get. i sympathise with the clinc but at them same time know how frustrating this is as a patient. i think it's important to try to keep in mind that thanks to kara's hard work the funding has been agreed - now it's down to wag, health commission wales and the hospital management team (not really the clinic) to sort things out and hopefully speed things up so that patients start seeing the benefit. sorry that probably doesn't help much for all those waiting...

sorry - no personals and a bit of a long one there... will post some of that info on the 2nd cycle thread too....

have a good evening all xxx

(ps - i've agreed to be contacted by itv wales if timing can be fitted around work commitments, very lucky that DH has agreed and supports me. I just feel that it's important to raise the profile and make people out there aware of the issues surrounding fert tx. Knowing that Kara has worked so hard without getting any benefit (other than what must be a very warm glow from helping others) didn't feel that being nervous was a good enough excuse not to!) thanks kara - we all think you're a star xxx

Sam x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sam glad you have a plan and hope this works for you

I'm sure kara won't mind me saying quite a few people helped with the petition such as queenie, jules, andi and a few others.  Just not to forget the hard work they all put in


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

sorry ladies -didn't intend to belittle anyone's input to getting the second cycle funding. i know that lots of people have been involved in campaigning and my heartfelt thanks and appreciation goes out to you all  

i hope to be able to help out if i'm able to as well.
x


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sam, sounds like a good plan.  Were you expecting the wait before next cycle?  But sounds very sensible and 4 times more likely to work is amazing!!!

Queenie, noristhisterone is a tablet you can take which just stops your AF arriving.  I think you take 2 or 3 per day for however long you want.  So typically starting 3-4 days before you expect AF then you stop it when you want AF to start - I think mine usually start 3 days after stopping the tablets. I have taken them lots of times both to control start of AF for tx and to delay AF for holidays.  I've never had any side effects.  I have had them prescribed by GP each time with no problem. 

I just had an M&S fuller longer spag bol ready meal.  It's quite nice and my way of trying to control calories!  We went out for a pub lunch today so had to keep to a small tea.  How was your lasagne Kara?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

alot of the ladies on here did loads of good work collecting sigs and raising the profile, it was an amazing thing to bond over and work tomorrow...it was a great team effort thats for sure

sam im glad your appointment went well and hope the drugs work on your endo


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

hi laura - wasn't expecting wait - was hoping to get on with next one asap - if this gives us a better chance though we'd be fools not to do it.

seems to be an italian theme to the food this evening - not here though - we had curry   xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh sam you let the side down with curry

thankfully dinner was quite nice even with a layer missing lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sam fingers crossed these tablets do there job.  I have a lot of confidence in JE, she has always been right in my case i wish the same for you

No italian here either just gammon and chips lush


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

chips sound nice, were they homemade chips yum yum. i threw our old chip pan so havent had proper chips for a while lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh yes real chips hun.  I found it cheaper to do your own and much nicer.  I am a chipaholic lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg yeah much nicer and the chip shop is not a cheap option

i fancy a chip butty now


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sos no chips left lol next time maybe


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi all ..im really behind on the board just had a quick read of last few pages so sorry if ive missed people out    Good luck with your scan on thur Sugar hope theres an improvement   beanie hope the vet can do something for your cat 1 of mine is 16 and not well i dread taking them to vets i had to have another 2 put down last year they were both 15 1 had liver failure the other kidney ...just think they have lived to a good age   laura have a lovely time in ireland you never know the the irish luck might rub of on you


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks Miriam, hope your move is going well? Has Maia settled into her new home?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

finished moving everything today just a quick clean needed in there now ..maia doesnt seem to care .. i think because its my mums house we were in and out of here all day anyway so its familiar surroundings


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Glad the move went well Miriam   hope Maia is well,Sam sends a hug and says he misses her  

Good luck for tomorrow Sugar,hope all is ok   

Hope the 2wwers are doing well.

Need to read back a bit(when Sam lets me) Im a bit lost.....but I do know what you all had for dinner  

Hope your all well.


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi all, just a quickie and so much to catch up on. Laura have you gone on Holiday yet? if not have fun and I hope it makes the time go more quickly. Sugar I hope your next scan shows more growth. 

Thank you for all the support over my cat, sadly we decided to have her put to sleep. Very sad as I am now catless for the first time in 16 years but it was for the best. Can't help feeling guilty though.

I am now checking every time I go to the loo and it's only going to get worse I imagine. No symptoms apart from a heavy feeling in my abdomen. I am terrified that my period will come before I can test. Roll on 10th April. Am setting myself a target of getting to 4th April without any bleeding or period signs, if I manage that then I will feel more hopeful.

hi to everyone else


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hiya everyone, omg reading about the lasagnes from last night is making me starving! I made canelloni the other night that was lush. 

Beanie & Laura hope you're ok not going too mental, thinking about you both. Plus sending lots of growing vibes to you sugar. Do we have anyone else jabbing etc at the moment? I need to check back to the list. 

right girls I need some opinions. I need to be on cycle day 2 on tuesday 6th ideally for my baseline. I am taking the pill at the moment. In the past whenever I have taken the pill I don't come on until at least the 5th day after I stop it. So on those calcs I should take the last pill tomorrow night. But I have only been on it for 2 weeks so I'm not sure if it will be the same. I don't want to risk AF coming too early. It would be a disaster if AF came saturday coz the clinic said I definitely need to be seen on day 1-3, and I think they would be closed monday. 

Now I have talked to clinic about this coz they initially said stop the pill on 3rd April, but then they said you know your own body so if you think it will take longer, stop it sooner. So  basically its up to me!

all opinions and experiences most welcome! 

hope everyone else is ok. xxx


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

Hope the lasagne was nice, I almost made it yesterday but decided against it as couldnt be bothered in the afternoon. We had spag bol instead  

Thank you so much for the kind words, today I must admit that I am not feeling hopeful about tomorrow. I am convinced that we will have to abandon this cycle now. Had a big talk with mum (dh does not seem that bothered tbh) and have decided that if abandon is the best then will do that, try dhea and try one last time with my own eggs. There is no point throwing money at my ovaries if they not up to the job. If my ovaries are crap will try with donor eggs. I know its a way off yet but I am very almost at the end of the road with my own eggs now. Sad but true   

Hope everyone has a good day today even if the weather is rubbish.

Miriam - glad the move went ok,
Raven - how you doing? hope you ok. Not long for you now
beanie, laura hope the 2ww goes quickly for you
Mimi,Kar - hope bumps growing and you feeling good
Marie - Things are such a worry arent they, I am sure that they can move the date of your baseline later a day or two but they cannot bring it sooner as the clinic is shut.  I am not sure I would risk it coming too early if the clinic is shut. but you know your own body. Goodluck with what you decided to do


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sugar  .  Honestly i thought the same as you and the follies started to grow, i was a slow responder maybe its the same for you.  DH probably doesn't know what to say, steve is like that just quiet about the whole thing.  Take care of yourself over the next few days, make sure you put plenty of heat there and see if this helps them grow

Ravan the mat clothes are fab hun, i think mothercare must be the most comfortable thanks again

Beanieb sorry about your cat hun, better out of pain

Marie i know the pill mucked up my cycle and i hardly had a bleed at all.  Sorry i can't be more help


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning all

miriam glad the move went well

ravan happy birthday you young thing lol

laura have a great time

beanie so sorry to hear about you fur baby, its a very sad time and im sure you did the right thing. 2ww is horrid keep your chin up

marie i would be tempted to rather be late coming on rather than early tbh, if you came on sat or sun it would mess things up for you. im not sure how taking the pill for 2 weeks will effect you. either that or call them and see if anyone is around over the bank holiday that you could contact if you af came, does that make sense?

sugar oh sweetie i know all too well the pressure you are under right now and im sure your dh is probably dealing with it in his own way, men can be rubbish but dont let this tear you apart. i can see why you are looking ahead, i always did, i had to it was like self preservation. see what happens tomorrow then we can hopefully not have to talk about what next!


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Sugar    give it time,like mimi said,your follies might just be taking theie time to wake up.Hope you get better news tomorrow  

Beanie so sorry for your cat  

mimi you are more than welcome,they would only go to waste here,glad they fit  

Kara thankyou,couldnt txt back this morning,will get credit later lol Good luck today 

Marie I agree with Kara,better late than early.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

trust you having no credit lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

I've been good lately lol Wrote a long txt saying good luck ect and couldnt send it  
Mind you,Ive usually got to find my phone 1st coz Sam likes hiding it!He put it in his toybox yesterday,had to follow the beep to find it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yes i do think you have been very good lately lol make you sure get credit for when d day comes lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

yours and mine   just read your ticker 24 days! 24.......24 days! lol


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I didnt know it was your birthday Raven - happy birthday  

Thanks girls, I know I shouldnt give up just yet but dont see how there will suddenly be more follies tomorrow when there were only two yesterday. I am surprised that there were only 2 as things are defo different down there. A lot more feelings - hot, fuzzy and full. Maybe its just my hydros


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

from the measurments hun it was like they had only just got going well the smaller of the two anyway so you might get more. those nasty hydros do get effected from stimulation drugs


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

sugar massive hugs to you, men are so weird arent they. I'm sure he is bothered inside they just don't show it the same. glad you could talk it through with your mum though. But like everyone else has said things may have changed by tomorrow so try and think positive if you can, mimi's heat idea is great. I'm sure you are already doing water/protein etc but don't give up on them just yet xxx

beanie sorry to hear about your cat I hope you are ok

kara yep that makes sense tar, and thanks sugar & ravan for advice. I think i will compromise with clinic and stop on 2nd april. yes it might put everything back a few days but it will be safer. I dont know what my recipient is doing obviously they dont tell me much but I am assuming she is just needing to start HRT when I start stimms so that won't be a problem if its a few days later will it? xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no it wont be a problem for your recipient. better safe than sorry i say. i remember how stressful it was getting the pill timing bang on and you also have the long journey on top of that


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Marie as soon as you start a/f and have your base line they will give your recipiant dates for starting her hrt.A day or two wont throw it of too much.


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

true, thanks a million. i dont know what I would do without you guys. I tried explaining all this to my fella but it scrambled his brain


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Marie its hard enough for them to follow one womans cycle let alone two


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

men  what are they like

simple creatures and not as complexed as us thats for surelol


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

ps. happy birthday Ravan. Are you up to anything nice for it?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

No, nice quiet day.Blockbusters and a takeaway later lol


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

sounds like bliss to me   hope you have lovely day


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

umm take away, havent had one is ages and ages...steak for me tonight


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Gross. just had banana go right through me. very nice especially when in work LOL. splendid metformin. 

cant wait to get outof work today, can you tell lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

lol they thought of putting me on metformin on my last egg share coz of my pco...so glad they didnt! Hope your day goes really quickly!


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

thanks Ravan, 

yes I have decided this is my least favourite drug so far on this wild and wonderful road.


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

marieclare said:


> right girls I need some opinions. I need to be on cycle day 2 on tuesday 6th ideally for my baseline. I am taking the pill at the moment. In the past whenever I have taken the pill I don't come on until at least the 5th day after I stop it. So on those calcs I should take the last pill tomorrow night. But I have only been on it for 2 weeks so I'm not sure if it will be the same. I don't want to risk AF coming too early. It would be a disaster if AF came saturday coz the clinic said I definitely need to be seen on day 1-3, and I think they would be closed monday.
> 
> Now I have talked to clinic about this coz they initially said stop the pill on 3rd April, but then they said you know your own body so if you think it will take longer, stop it sooner. So basically its up to me!
> 
> ...


hey there

you sound like me last month.
I was told to stop on 4th March and I got my period 2 days later. I had been on it for just over a month. They saw me on 9th so I was on day 4. But if you know your period won't start for a while perhaps go by instinct like they say?


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

thanks beanie, its good to know it was ok for them to see you day 4. 

ok girls I won't be on for a few days probably as we are taking dh kids away for a few days. speak to you all again soon xx


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

hope you have a wonderful time marie and   for better weather than today for you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

marie have a lovely time


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Have a nice time Marie.

Beanie sorry to hear about your cat.

Hello to everyone else, I hope the jabbers are all ok.

Happy Birthday Ravan, sounds like you're having my kind of evening.

Sugar, I've got everything crossed for you for tomorrow.

AFM, counting down the days now to baseline scan on Tuesday.  It seems to be wizzing by now - it seems like only yesterday I was thinking I am on suprecur for ages before my scan and now it's here.

I am looking forward to a long weekend also, we haven't got any plans - just relaxing and eating chocolate probably.  DH sometimes goes off for the day on his motorbike with my brother so a duvet day could be on the cards for me at some point.  

All pains have now eased and AF has calmed down a bit so I am not forever going to the ladies to check for leaks.  

Hope everyone has a good evening.xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pick you seem to be taking it all in your stride and thats great. do you ever jump on the back of your dh on his bike that it lol. i tried it a few times when luke had one (he borrows my dads now) and im not a good passager so brought my own which was way too slow so sold it after a year lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sugar i hope that tomorrow brings good news and that your follies have started to grow  

beanie sorry to hear about your cat.

marie have a good time, think with af late is better than early

pick enjoy your duvet and chocolate day sounds lush

afm yeah only 1 day left in work.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Happy birthday Ravan


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Kara no I haven't been on the back as yet I don't think I would be a great passenger, probably a bit too nervous.x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good idea if your nervous, i was and was hopeless 

i like speed but not when im not in control


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi everyone

Sugar, wishing you all the very best for tomorrow. Sorry you are having a tough time hun, really hope you get good news at your scan  

Beanie, so sorry about your cat, must have been a really hard thing to do  but I'm sure it was the kindest   Keeping everything crossed that af stays away and you have fab news next week

Marie, hope you have a good break - you too Queenie, good time to escape to the sun. 

Pick glad the af pains have eased. Enjoy your duvet day!

Baseline is on for 6th for me too, af arrived Monday, a week after starting dregging. Bloody painful though but calmed down now!

Hope everyone is ok this evening x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sarah thats good af has arrive, its always horrid when down regging i think. wow baseline next week

sugar thinking of you tomorrow, what time is scan?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sugar good luck with scan today hun, i'll keep everything crossed for you


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

thanks so much for the good luck wishes, it really means a lot. I have been awake for ages this morning as I feel so bloated and full. I am so surprised that there is only two follies there - I think there must be an ostrich egg in there   .  My scan is at 10.15 but not sure what time I will get to post but will defo be back with an update.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Good luck today Sugar,thinking of you  

Well I had a phone call at 4.30pm saying someone is coming to veiw my house today at 1.30! (im selling up)
So not much of a birthday.....you can imagine how much carnage I had to clean up with a 1 year old!  
Finished cleaning at 11pm last night lol so no blockbusters or takeout......will do that on the weekend.But at least my house is clean and tidy  

hope everyone is well on this freezing cold morning


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck for the viewing hun


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks mimi dont really think people are buying at the moment,but I live in hope


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck sugar for scan today


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

ravan hope the viewing goes well

sugar thikning of you huni


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Good luck for scan today sugar - hope it goes well and that you have a few more follies   . 

Ravan - I sympathise as I am doing housework today (we have the family coming to stay on Saturday and lots of visitors coming to see Morgan) - My cheeky husband asked if it was an April Fools lol.  
Good luck for the viewing. Hope you get to enjoy your birthday at the weekend instead. 

Beanie    

Queenie - yay - holidays again - hope you enjoy your break  

Marie - Hope AF plays ball for you - in the meantime, enjoy your break 

Pick & Sarah - good luck for baseline 

Laura - hope you are ok 

Hello to everyone I've missed x x x


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Hope the viewing goes ok Raven, fingers crossed you get an offer

Well after much rather painfull poking and prodding by debbie and Jo they finally found my ovaries - Follie count as follows ... 2 good ones on the Right plus 4 smallish ones and 1 good one on the Left plus smaller ones - I am overjoyed. I have another scan on Tuesday to see how they are doing and fingers crossed they will grow nicely over easter and they will be good enough for ec on the thursday   This cycle has been so much harder then the other two, lets just hope that we get some good eggs this time.

Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sugar you know im pleased for you, seems your a slow coach lol, well your ovaries are...naughtie ovaries


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Sugar I am over joyed for you too     
sending lots of     to all your lovely follies and    that they will grow nicely over the Easter weekend


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well done sugar you are like me a slow coach lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thrilled for you Sugar, great news. Easter is the time for lots of lovely eggies! 

bit lost with everyone at the mo, but hope all well

Had a bit of a strange moment yesterday. There was a knock at the door early so went to get out of bed and my legs went from under me. I think it was my left knee that just gave way, not sure but as I was going down the stairs after it was as if it had a mind of its own and wouldn't walk normal lol it seems ok now but the fall has left me with a lovely bruised painful ankle and very swollen bruised toe. Think it may be broken because I can't bend it! I fell down the stairs the other day so I am a right clumsy thing!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh dear pix do u think u should see gp and get it checked out.its not right for your legs to give way like that.
Sugar great news on follies seems they r growing well and got another week for the small ones to catch up


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

I am so pleased for you Sugar that is such good news. 

Pix I hope your injuries are not to painful.  Sounds like you have had a bit of a time of it with the falling.

I went through a bit of a coordination problem when I first started the suprecur.  I mean it is probably just coincidence but my reversing in the car was a nightmare.  I reversed into my mums neighbours garden the one morning.  Luckily they weren't up.

Also, I had the in laws over for Sunday Lunch and I just couldn't get the dinner on the plate - I was all over the place and DH had to help me.  I was like a right weirdo and yet I do Sunday roasts all the time.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix go get it check out asap hun

pick lol love your post and yep you sound like a weirdo. the drugs make me a little batty too


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi all

Pix - you should go and get that toe checked out, if may be bruised inside but if it does not improve then you should see your gp/casualty.

Pick - I am amazed that sometimes I can function as well as I do on the drugs   They send us loopy that is for sure, thankfully when we stop we go back to normal  

Jule, kar, Mimi, taffy - thanks, even though I am happy my ovaries are doing something the follies are not as big as they were at this stage last time. I am a bit worried they wont grow enough by tuesday. All I seem to do at the moment is worry. However I will not think about it until Tues morning and I will enjoy the easter weekend. Plenty of chocolate me thinks  

I really hope that everyone has a great easter and enjoys the long weekend


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh sugar it is impossible not to worry but try to remember that every cycle is different. they will grow im sure and if they grow slow they might ignore the big ones and let the smaller ones grow on so they get more. it really is a case of waiting to see which is hard i know. you can also stim for longer. 

is there anything you can do to help you relax?


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Sugar - well done - thats really good news on the scan - things are def moving in the right direction

Beanie & Laura - how are you both doing?

How did the viewing go Raven?  There seem to be more houses on the market now so maybe things are starting to move again.

Hi Sarah Jane, Kara, Mimi, Jules and eveyone!

Hope you are all having a good start to your easter break!! 
jo xx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sugar so pleased to hear your scan went well and your follies are starting to grow, i;m sure over the weekend they will improve and like mini said you are a slow responder. enjoy your weekend 

pix hope your ok and get checked out if you are worried.

have a good easter weekend everyone.

hooray i have finished work for 2 weeks woo hoo


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

hi queenie


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Sugar, so glad to hear your follies are growing, good on you enjoy some choccy this weekend you deserve it  

Hope the viewing went well Ravan

Beanie, hope you are keeping sane - any more cake baking going on?

Pix, hope you are ok

Pick, sounds like you've had a weird old time, I haven't gone batty yet, just moody!

Hiya Jo, hope you are well

hope everyone is ok today, so glad there is no work tomorrow


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Sugar - hurrah for the follies. I am sure they will grow. I started slowly but still ended up with 6 eggs and then 4 fertilized ones.

Hope everyone is ok.

I am dragging my self slowly through the week and will be glad to see Monday as my test date will feel so much closer. I have also set Monday as a bit of a target as I am terrified my usual short cycle will mean I get my period really early. Yesterday I had some strange abdominal soreness and today when I get up from sitting down I feel a bit of an ache and strech as if I have strained myself. Am trying to remain calm. I had acupuncture again today which was nice. Won't see her again though as she is going on maternity leave. She's made me promise I will let her know what happens.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

beanie I predict no a/f for you till next year  

JK1 veiwing went well,they liked the house...but it was the 1st they had seen,so wait and see I guess lol
How are you?

sugar hopefully tuesday will find you smiling! Come on follies grow grow grow  

sarah how you feeling?

morning all...need to get my list out and see how/what  everyone is doing


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

morning Raven - i got up early today as thought it was saturday and was going to watch the F1 qualifying!!  its not saturday though so the qualifying is not on!!

fingers crossed for the house sale xx

Beanie - i like to set target dates too - just take each day as it comes (easier said then done!!) xx

Hope everyone else is ok and enjoying a fab easter!!

I'm off to see my mum and dad in Porthcawl today - shame the weather isn't nicer!!

Jo xx


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning ladies

Raven how was the viewing, fingers crossed they love the house and make an offer. Not long for you now, bet you are so excited  

Kar - I am trying to relax and have decided not to think about it until Tuesday morning as James is off till then so we are going to have a lovely easter weekend together. We are off to see his grandparents today and then Em is with her dad on Sat and then an easter egg hunt on sunday. Lots to keep my mind from wandering.

JK How are you doing? Hope you enjoy the easter weekend. Enjoy porthcawl, shame the weather is not too good today. I just hope that the rain holds off.

Beanie - got my fingers crossed that you make it past Monday.   that you get your bfp soon

Queenie - have a fantastic holiday. You deserve some sunshine now. This weather is so miserable

Sarah - how are the jabs going? when is your next scan? 

I am trying not to think about my follies but secretly wishing them to grow hugely   I am a little worried that things are still not big enough and wont ahve grown enough by tuesday. Not sure how long you can stim for, tuesday will be day 15. Would they let me go for a few more days or not? I would hate to abandon on tuesday.

Enjoy your hot cross buns today


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Morning ladies

Jo, hope you have a good day with your folks

Fingers crossed about the house Ravan

Sugar, glad you have a nice easter weekend planned to take your mind off things. I don't know how much longer you can stim for, but you won't need to as   you'll be good to go on Tuesday and will have some fab easter eggs   

Jabs are going ok thanks, not too bruised yet thankfully. Baseline is Tuesday so I think it will be a busy day in clinic! 

Have a great easter weekend everyone


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Sugar hopefully in 4 days your follies will grow loads.try and relax and enjoy-i know that's easier said than done but at least u have busy weekend ahead for you.
Jo where in porthcawl are you parents from.my in laws live in porthcawl.
Beanie are u on your 2ww,sorry haven't read back on phone,if so when do u test?
Hi Ravan you are starting this month arents u?hope its good news with your house.we havebt had any for ages seens to be really slow!hopefully will get to see u soon,I start the new job on Tue.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Jule its very slow,that was our 2nd veiwing in 5 months!
I have started testing this month,should ovulate tomorrow or sunday! Then I have to phone clinic on day one of a/f which should be about the 18th of this month!!!! Scan then on day 12,  wait for ovulation and then hopefully 2 frosties put back 3/4 days later...My ticker is about a week out I think lol
Yay for new job,you'll have to call in for coffee(and a break from work lol) dont forget number 11


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Ravan – Thank you for your prediction – I really hope it’s true.

jk1 – have a good time in porthcawl. I remember seeing the Manic street preachers at a radio One road show there once, with Jacci Brambles! Remember her?

sugar-fairy keep smiling. How big were your follies at the scan? Mine grew bigger over 5 days so am sure you will be ok.

SarahJaneH good luck with the scan.

Jule  - my test date is ages away – 10th April. It’s a Saturday and we’re planning on getting the test on Friday night. We have none in the house so I am not tempted to test early. On a normal cycle this would be CD28 and my cycle would normally be 26 days so it’s really frustrating that I can’t test. By getting to Monday I know I will have made it to 30+ days and the temptation to run out and get a test will be so strong. I mustn’t test, I mustn’t test!

I was reading on another site that people recommend you test 5-7 days after the transfer to ‘see if the Trigger Shot has left your system’ but I have never read that before and think it’s a really odd thing to do!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ravan morning huni, glad the viewing went well and omg you are peeing on sticks this month woo hoo

jo fancy confusing the days lol

sugar your doing a good job not thinking lol, follies tend to grow around 2 mm a day and i have know people stim for 21 days this i dont think will apply to you tbh and try and also remember it really really is quaility that is needed, many many ladies get say 20 eggs yet most are rubbish and some ladies get 3 or 4 and get a baby!

beanie if you can stay away from testing its wise as you then know the test is right. people do test very early to get a negative as this shows the trigger has left the system so then any postive is a true postive......if i were to test early using pee sticks, this is what i would have done as there would be nothing worst that getting a fake postive

hiye jule hunni, is this thread gona be your home now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sorry forgot to say

queenie enjoy the easter break 

sarah good luck with baseline this coming week i think


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

thanks ladies, will be good to get on to the next step. I am also looking forward to an afternoon shopping in Cardiff...


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sarah have a lovely day shopping. i really should get dressed lol


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

me too


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi jules - they live in Nottage - that's where i grew up.

Beanie - I went to that radio one road show too!! i loved the manics at the time!!

the sun has just come out so may get to go to rest bay with my furbaby and my sis and nephew!!  hooray!! 

Jo xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

radio one road shows, now that brings back memories lol

jo have a lovely day, i would love to take my fur baby to the beach but the little sod runs off to play with anyone and everyone


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hope there plenty of growth happening Sugar

Hope time speeds up Beanie and you soon have your BFP

Hope your jabs are going ok Sarah

soz a bit lost at the mo, but hope everybody is ok

Thanks girls I seen the doc more about why my legs had given way and he said there wasn't a weakness in the knees and to just keep an eye and see how things go! This is the same doc who took 2 years to send me for a scan to eventually find out that I have got gallstones   Told him that my ankle was bruised and my toe was bruised, twice the size and couldn't bend it,but he didn't even look lol I also asked him if he thought my legs giving way was related to falling down the stairs and hurting my back and he said wouldn't have thought so! I just think I have been overdoing it and not enough sleep. Will be right as rain


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Oooh jk1 I was a bit of a Manics groupie at the time and I was so excited but the crowd just sat there when they played with no clue who they were lol. I have pictures, maybe you're in them!


I've just been to town, it's quite packed! All the shops are really hot!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hello ladies, I'm just back from Dublin so haven't read back yet. Will do that now.
Is everyone ok?  What've I missed?

No news from me, no pains, twinges or anything which is disappointing.  Just sore (.)(.) from the cyclogest.  Dublin was fab though and hardly any rain!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, what a lot to catch up on. 

Pix, hope you are ok hun and get some advice from your GP re your legs  

Beanie, I have a great feeling about your cycle   

Ravan, any news following the viewing?

Sugar, wow, you've been on a bit of a rollacoaster with your follies!  Mine are often like that but I don't usually get more than 5 max.  And you only need a couple of good one's so I have everything crossed for you on Tuesday   

Queenie, hope you're enjoying your Easter hols hun? When do you go to Spain?

Jo, Sarah, Kara - hello & hope you're all well


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Welcome back Laura.

Nothing to report here either. I have been feeling an achy feeling in my lower abdomen but nothing else.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

2ww is horrid isn't it Beanie.  I'm finding it weird as in my head I know that chances of IUI working for me are very very small yet I cant help hoping and wishing it works.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

laura glad to had a lovely time in ireland. hope it helped take your mind off the 2ww

pix glad your saw your dr and that you are taking things easy.

beanie hope your are staying sane in the 2ww.

sugar all the very best for scan on tuesday i am sure they will have grown more.

afm i sent my questionnaire back to clinic yesterday. i am so glad now that i did not go privately for lap now as it looks like i would have not been able to have my tx straight after it now. i'm hoping the time i have my lap they will have sorted things out and i will be able to have tx quite soon after it. ( i think that they say you should have tx soon after lap as you only have a 6months window- is this correct ladies)

well i need to clean the house up and start packing we fly out on monday evening. my uncle who is out there at the moment says the weather is lovely. i have 5 books all ready to take and sit by the pool and read. can't wait. 

HAPPY EASTER TO YOU ALL enjoy your eggs tomorrow.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ooh how loveley queenie have a fab holiday, wish i was going away.  It must be lovely to be a teacher with all that leave.  I should have thought my career out a bit better lol, too late now  

Beanie and Laura hope you are both doign well in your 2ww, not long now beanie til you test.  Laura when are you testing?

Sugar hope you are relaxing and enjoying easter and not thinking too much about tue


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Queenie, your holiday sounds just up my street!  Have a lovely time. Should I have received a questionnaire?  I haven't done anything about that yet but perhaps I should phone up and get one or did yours come through automatically?  Yes, as far as I know you should have tx quickly after a lap.  Although I didn't with mine it was almost another year as the cons thought I should try clomid for a bit longer first. 

Hi Jule, I'm due to test a week tomorrow.  I can't test early this time as I've had 3 HCG shots after the tx as support in addition to cyclogest so really have to wait til OTD which is a pain.  

Beanie, how are you doing this morning?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya girls

queenie 6 months is considered the best time to conceive after a lap depending what has been done!

laura im really praying this works for you


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

laura i wasn't sure if i needed to fill a questionnaire in or not so i thought best to do one. they don't send them out i had to ring and ask for one. it arrived the next day so very quick. 

laura good luck for testing as i won't be here but will be thinking of you

will also be thinking of everyone doing tx next week. wishing you all good luck for next week.

       to you all


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey there all. 
Went to the bay today for a pre birthday lunch (I am 40 tomorrow, I am soooo old but feel soooo young still!) at Cosmo. It was really busy there but have to go again tomorrow evening as my Husband's brother and I share the same birthday and he's booked his birthday meal there too   lots of lovely food. Yum yum.

Have been following the 2WW of another woman on another forum who had the same Transfer date as me and who is due to test on 10th Also. She tested this morning though!! I am a bit surprised she's tested so early. She got a BFP so I hope it sticks. No way am I testing yet, I couldn't bear it if I got a BFN or if I got a BFP because I'd be scared it wasn't right either way! 

Every day for about the last 3 or 4 days I have woken up feeling really dehydrated, does anyone know if this is a symptom from the progesterone or could it be connected to the follicles and all the medication still? I am trying to drink lots of water during the day.

I also felt a wee bit sick this morning but not sure if this is a symptom of anything   , I felt better after a while.

waves to all.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Beanie!!!    
I don't know about feeling dehydrated but hopefully it's a good sign? It's great that your cycle buddy had a BFP but that's mega early to test isn't it.

Kara, thank you   (I'm saying this v quietly not to scare you but did you notice you only have 3 weeks to go    )

All I've eaten today is chocolate and cake!  Just had a cheese sandwich too, lol but def no healthy stuff  .  Will have to do better tomorrow.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Happy Birthday Beanie, hope you are enjoying your meals out, sound lovely.  

Laura how are you feeling?  Are you working through this cycle? How was Ireland?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

hi Jule, I have just had a week off so haven't worked since the IUI which has been fab.  Back in work on Tuesday though  .  Dublin was lovely although we did loads of walking but I don't suppose that will make much difference (no hills).  We chilled out and didn't do loads so it was very relaxing.  Ate too much though and my jeans are feeling tighter  .  Big diet is on the cards if this tx doesn't work!

How are you? What are you up to this weekend?  Hope AF doesn't take too long to show up


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Queenie - have a fabulous holiday - you lucky thing. Glad you got your questionnaire off, lets hope that you get your lap soon and then you can start treatment 

Laura - not long for you till test date, how are you doing? Hope you are keeping sane. Glad you had a good time away.

Beanie - how you doing? Hope you are keeping sane.   for a BFP for you (and laura too). Happy Birthday for tomorrow, enjoy your meal tonight.

Sarah - what time is your baseline? I am being scanned at 11 on Tuesday. They have been running really late the last few times I have been there but fingers crossed they wont be too late on Tues.

Well I have been keeping busy and trying not to think about my easter eggs (not succeeding very well though) I am trying so hard to stay   and try and will my follies to grow loads.

Happy Easter everyone and hope you all have a lovely day tomorrow


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sugar, I love that you are thinking about your Easter eggs!  I really hope you see more follies and bigger sizes on tuesday


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya ladies

jule still buzzing i bet

laura dont worry about walking hun, i did loads of my 2ww

beanie dont test early hun, the other lady has tested mega mega early. its not worth the worry unless its blood test with a level (i did bloods and didnt pee on a stick til 14 days post ec)

sugar hope the easter bunny brings good eggies


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ladies, does anyone like Red magazine?  I used to subscribe and they sent me a fab offer in the mail today.  It's 12 months subscription for just £15 which is £1.25 per copy instead of £3.50.
If you're interested here is the link: www.subscribe2.co.uk/red/DM15

Only catch is that you need to cancel your Direct Debit after 1 year so that you don't pay the higher price for the future years.  I've just done it and put a reminder in my phone for Feb 2011 to cancel DD.

I'm a bit of a magazine a holic but usually only subscribe when they do a great deal like this or are giving a great free gift away.  Red is one of the best one's I've ever subscribed to.


/links


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good news on your scan sugar hope theres more again on tue   Queenie have a lovely holiday bet you cant wait to get away from this rain   laura and beanie hope the week goes quick for you both  and your not going to loopy


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

hi all

Glad you had a nice break in Dublin Laura, hope next week goes quick for you

Beanie, happy birthday to you! Hope you enjoyed the meal - and tonights one too! Sounds like that other lady tested far too early, I'd stay away from the peesticks till your otd if you can bear it

Hi Sugar, sending lots of    for your easter eggies! My scan is 11.30 on Tuesday, I will be keeping fingers and toes crossed for you while I am waiting 

Pick, hope you are doing Ok  are things still a bit strange or settling down?

Marie, have you stopped pill now? hope all is on track for you for this week

Pix, how's your foot?

Hope you all have a lovely easter day ladies

Had better go and get my butt in gear. A really good friend is staying nearby for a week with her family and they are all coming over today - hope it stays nice and we can go to the beach, will be hard work keeping three kids under 6 entertained if it rains!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Happy easter everyone.hope u r all having a nice day and enjoying your weekend.dh is working so I suppose ill be studying lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

sarah just p.m.ed you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

just a quickie to say happy birthday beanie

hope your all well


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sarah, how lovely if you do manage to go to the beach!  I hope Tuesday goes really well for you  

Jule, how is your studying going?

Happy Birthday beanie

How is everyone else today? Happy easter


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi everyone hope you all had a lovely day.

Beanie happy birthday.

Laura Done a few hundred words of the study.  Dragging a bit but at least im going in the right direction and half way there.

Spent this pm at St Fagans with my sister and the boys.  Had a lovely time and the weather was lovely.  Will be going somewhere with DH tom which will be nice as he has been in work all weekend.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule sounds like you had a lovely day, the weather has been lovely

laura are you off still tomorrow


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

St fagans is lovely Jule.  

I'm off tomorrow then back in work Tues  

DH and I have the day to ourselves tomorrow which will be lovely. Lie in, coffee out then pub lunch I think!

I'm going a bit    the last couple of days. I hate 2ww!  Have been feeling really down today and I can't really figure out why except for general IF rubbish.  DH has been calling me grumpy and miserable all day which I have been.  I think it's partly 2ww and partly as there are so many of our friends / relatives either preg or just had babies.  DH's niece who is 26 just had a baby last weekend.  I'm happy for them all but just feel like I want it to be my turn soon - like us all I guess.


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hang in there Laura - I can't imagine what you are feeling but sending you loads of hugs.x
Beanie Happy BIRTHDAY enjoy your meals.
Hi Sarah I am doing ok.  Things are calming down a bit I have my baseline tomoz my belly is a bit sore and the hot flushes are getting worse but that's the only side effect I am having - especially in the evening.  How are you doing?
Hello to everyone else, sounds like you are all having a good Easter.x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning all

laura hugs hun

pick good luck tomorrow with baseline


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Pick, glad you are doing ok. I've had the odd headache and been a bit snappy at times, but otherwise ok. Best of luck for tomorrow  

Laura, sorry you are having a hard time, 2ww is rubbish. Hope you have a good day today with dh  

Jule well done on your studying, it's hard to be motivated when its a holiday, St Fagans sounds nice, haven't been before and would like to. 

Beanie, hope you are ok


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Laura hugs hun i know how you feel

Pick good luck for bl

Sarah looking forward to thursday, it'll be nice to see you again


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sarah i was up your way yesterday well on the main road to cardigan lol, when is baseline? this week isnt it?


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Mimi and Kara

really looking forward to seeing you both on Thursday, seems ages since the Sarn meet

baseline is tomorrow morning,


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

good luck with the bl tomorrow


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Ooooh Pick and Sarah, good luck for the scans tomorrow.  

Laura I am feeling really down too. Infact I am worried I might have a bit of PMT as I had rages twice yesterday. I spent ages worrying that this hasn't worked and how am I going to cope  My Husband keeps telling me to test on Friday but I think that's pretty pointless as a. I am in work on Friday and b. my OTD is Saturday so if I can make it to Friday I should hang on for Saturday.

Am out today so hoping it will take my mind off things.

A quick question too. I have steroids up until Sunday, should I call and get some more if it's a BFP or get some more anyway? Do I need to wean myself off, they are only 5mg.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

The 2ww is horrid and we all think it hasn't worked.  Mood swings can be from cyclogest and also stress hun.  Have a good day today

If you get bfp ask them for more


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

thank you mimi


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

All the best beanieb, not long to go now hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

2ww should be renamed torture i think

not sure if they weaned off 5mg but hey hope your be calling for more when you get your bfp


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Aww thanks ladies. Beanie sorry you as feeling down too. I have af pains today so feeling a bit fed up about that.  Sarah & pick loads of luck for scans tomorrow! Will be back online on laptop later just on mobile now.


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Laura and Beanie, hang on in there! The 2ww is horrendous and I experienced lots of AF type symptoms. Don't read to much into it and try to stay as positive as possible. Keeping my fingers crossed for both of you


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hiya guys we are back and just caught up on the news

Pix sorry to hear about your fallhope your leg is better. Sarah & pickwick good luck for baselines tomorrow, and sugar good luck for scan fingers crossed for all of you. I don't think I will be seeing you there as no AF yet for me despite stopping pill on 1st april!    my body is insane. 

Laura beanie hope you are both ok and staying sane, its sooo hard but you are doing great. 

Hope everyone else is okxx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Marie, are you able to travel for your baseline then? I think you were hoping for AF by today.

Thanks nic, so good to see you doing well. When is your 12w scan?


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hiya Laura, yes was hoping for af by today but no sign yet so will not traveln unless it turns up.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Will that affect the egg share recipient too?  I hope AF arrives really soon.  I think Miriam was going to get her bush out for Jule who is awaiting AF so perhaps she'll do one for you both  

Beanie, how are you doing this evening?  I'm on knicker checking watch big time.  AF pains seem to have passed though.  I'm 11dpiui so I guess for me it's around implantation time   .  I'm kind of glad that due to HCG shots I can't test early.  You sound like you're being good about testing on time too.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

marie typical for af to be  a pain in the **** when you want it


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi laura

I'm 11 days past transfer now, am guessing that implantation has already happened for me?
My Boobs seem to only feel sore in the evenings and I still have the occasional ache in my abdomen but nothing else.

Getting to today was a target and now my next one is Thursday as that's when I go back to work.Then I'll be on the home run.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well done Beanie that you have reached your first target. I'm back in work tomorrow unfortunately.  But at least it's just 4 days til the w'end. I have sore boobs all the time but it's def the cyclogest for me as I remember this from every cycle I've done.

Marie, any sign of AF yet?


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Laura fingers crossed for implantation, I am thinking sticky thoughts for you. 

I'm really hoping a day or so delay will not impact the recipient but I am not sure. I think she maybe has to wait for me to start stims before she can start her tablets? No there are no signs at all yet, tryingto convince dh his magic wand might help


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Laura - my scan is on Wednesday morning. Can't wait!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck for all scans today ladies.  Fingers crossed for you all


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Woke up this morning with a real urge to run out and buy a test. Doh! Haven't done it though!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

sugar good luck huni i really hope you get good news today

pick good luck for baseline

marie any sign on naughtie af?

jule any sign for you? hope your new good goes well

pix any news?

queenie enjoy spain

laura how are you today? not working too hard i hope

beanie 12 days post et today, keeping my fingers crossed for you. best to wait til test day if you can, i was always too scared to test except this time but i had bloods and didnt it for my own reasons!!

ravan hey matey not long now


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Good luck Pick, Sugar andSarah for scans today thinking of you all. 

beanie its hard not to think about testing, hope you can hold off a bit longer but I know how you feel. 

Hiya kara, no signs here so I have come to work. clinic seemed to think it was ok still and i can just go the day after it starts. So dont want to be in work today!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sarah is your scan today? sorry i forgot, good luck

marie im sure it will all work out


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello

Just a quick update from me as I have only just got to work.

Baseline was fine, 2.5mm - saw Dr Grace and she said that was fine.  I had some blood tests as I still have the dark shadow by my right ovary so she just wants to check what it is.  It could be a fibroid or endometreosis.  I don't know what difference this will make.

Starting my menopur this evening.  I am on 225 dose.  They showed us how to do the menopur so I made sure DH was paying attention as I really don't want to be injected with that massive needle used to drawer it up.

Hope everyone is ok, it seems like today was quite busy for scans.

Hang on in there girlies on the 2ww.

Lots of hugs.x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pick that is great news, your lining is lovely and thin. try not to be too concerned over the shadow, they wll look after you


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Great news about the scan Pick. Good luck with the injections.  
Hopefully the shadowing is nothing serious.


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

good news on scan pick, good luck for the menopur later on


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Pix...................waiting
Jk1..................waiting
Jule.................
Queenie............waiting
millimags...........
Sarah...............baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April
Sugar...............e/c wk 5th April  
Ravan.............  FET 26th April...ish
Cardifflaura....  deivf 12th July
Pick................e/c April 19th
Helen..............scan 12th April...start jabs 21st April...ish!
Sam................
Jules...............follow up 13th April
Marie ..............baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April


  Babydust 2 ww  Babydust

Beanie
CardiffLaura


just posting a new list,havent read back for a while ,so could you please check/update your dates. 


Great news about the scan pick  
Good luck Sarah  
Sugar you having collection this week?
Beanie & Laura,your almost there   how you both feeling
Will have to read a bit to give more personals....so   everyone


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

oooh thanks for list Ravan, hope you are well. 

I am sooo fed up of work already lol. My boss is not here though so am trying to chill. I need to do something productive so I am going to sainsburys to stock up on some extras for stimming... try not to spend too much lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ravan hows you hun?

marie enjoy your shopping, i have tescos delivering later


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Im good Sam is due to wake up in a minute so may only be quick lol

Marie hope a/f has turned up!

Kara I had a smily face yesterday on ov sticks!! So now just waiting for a/f so I can phone clinic and book scan for day 10-12!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

whoo hoo so 13 days ish til af


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Yep,so my ticker is out slightly,need to adjust it.So this time next month I'll be crapping myself lol In a good way....if there is such a thing


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i hope to not be crapping myself lol

it seems to have come round so quick


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Ravan yayyy to the smiley face, next month will be here before you know it. 

Here is what I got from my little trip:

lucozade sport - minging but supposed to help prevent ohss. will have 1x bottle per day once start stims
Pomegranite Juice - someone on here told me this is good for lining
Pineapple Juice - stocking up for after ET. 
baked beans - protein
FR eggs - ditto 
Fruit - coz I don't eat enough
Brazils - for after ET
egg sarnie - for lunch
fresh pineapple - to try and bring on af   dont think it will work though. 
green tea with mint - not for anything in particular but I had some while we were away and liked it. 

I also wanted organic milk but we have loads of normal in fridge that needs using. So I've got some cauliflower and cheese to use that up tonight. 

Is anyone else doing any extras this time? I am always game for a bit of random food /drink fun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lucozade sport - minging but supposed to help prevent ohss. will have 1x bottle per day once start stims- agree its yuck but does help against ohss something to do with replacing body salts i think

Pomegranite Juice - someone on here told me this is good for lining- great for its antioxidents and tastes nice

Pineapple Juice - stocking up for after ET.  - never done this and avoid fresh pineapple

baked beans - protein- bring on the farts

FR eggs - ditto - dotto lol

Fruit - coz I don't eat enough - always good

Brazils - for after ET - eat through stimms to...great for protein

egg sarnie - for lunch- have you got a thing for eggs lol

fresh pineapple - to try and bring on af  dont think it will work though. - try sex much more fun lol

green tea with mint - not for anything in particular but I had some while we were away and liked  - dont drink while stimming, cant remember why but remember reading not to somewhere


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Afternoon all

Raven - not long now, its so exciting for you
Sarah - how was your scan? hope it went ok for you
Pick -  good luck for the menopur tonight, after a few jabs you will be a pro
Marie - hope af turns up soon for you

Well after 30 mins of poking and prodding and Grace and Jo scanning me they finally found my ovaries. I have one on my left and possibly 2 on my right. They are unsure as to if they are follies or part of the hydro but I had the same problem last tx. At best I am going into this the same as last time the worst with only one follie. I am having EC on Friday so   that there are 3 follies there. Grace seems to think that there should be eggs in all the follies so hopefully I will have something on Friday. I had a big chat to Jo and Grace about the fact that I dont stim well and have decided that I will not be trying again with my own eggs. It is very expensive and not particularly productive. If this tx does not work then I will have to chat to dh about donor eggs and see what he thinks about that   we wont need that route though.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sugar fingers crossed for friday, are they gona drain those hydros again? its good grace and jo spoke to you about things


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

oh 

just seen that you should avoid fresh pineapple 
I didn't. I read that it was ok. That'll teach me


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

beanie try not to worry you need to eat a large amount to contract your uterus, i promise


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Dont worry beanie, tbh there is so much information out there on what we should and shouldnt do that it gets so confusing but I dont think that eating a small amount will do any damage. It is all endless worries  

Kar - Grace is doing EC and she will drain the hydros again first and hopefully that will show my follies up   How are you doing? not long for you now, rest plenty while you can


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Fingers crossed for you Sugar for Friday.xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats good that grace wil drain them, she will deffo get a better view then


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Sugar good luck for friday, glad you got a chat with grace about options. 
thanks for the info Kara, mine of information!

well my lovely colleague has just kindly told me about another girl downstairs who has announced she is pregnant. fanbloodytastic thats two of them now.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh marie what a bugger but lets hope this means you have 2 people to share your time with


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi everyone

Just back from my day out in Cardiff....

Sugar, fingers crossed for Friday - glad you managed to talk things through but   it works for you this time 
Pick, glad your scan went well, good luck with menopur tonight
Beanie, Laura, hang on in there not long to go now. Don't worry about fresh pineapple, for everything you read that says don't there's another book / website telling you its ok. One book I have tells you to eat the core if you can manage it  ...I think it's fine as long as you don't eat too much.
Glad you got the smiley face Ravan 
Marie, hope af arrives soon and   about your colleague

Well, scan went well, lining is nice and thin 1.7mm. I had a chat with Debbie about my dose of menopur. Last time I was on 300 and got 11 eggs (7 mature, 6 fert). Embryo quality wasn't great but I had one good one. The doctor I saw this time suggested 375 or 450, reasoning that  the other 4 out of the 11 might mature this time / produce more so there'd be more to choose from.  375 was decided on but it has been bothering me, particularly with the discussions about quality v quantity and I was also a bit concerned about OHSS as it was mentioned that I was borderline at my last scan before EC. Anyway, Debbie spoke to Grace and it was decided that I would go with 300 menopur but with the option to increase dose next week and also they can leave me a day longer for EC (last time it was Monday). I feel better about that approach. So, back on the menopur tonight and fingers crossed for next Tuesday's scan.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sarah great news your baseline went well and you have a nice thin lining. good luck with stimms and it sounds like the plan is in place.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Beanieb don't worry about the pinapple, I ate loads of it during treatment as I read it was good and it didn't cause any problems.  Just eat it in moderation.

Sugar good luck for Friday

Sarah glad baseline went fine, good luck with injecting tonight.

Marie hope af shows up soon.  It is difficult when there's lots of work colleagues are pregnant, sending you lots of  

Laura when is test date, sorry I think I missed the date.

Hope everyone else is OK?  Sorry I loose track of where everyone is.


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

thought i'd update quickly.. list disappears so quickly with a nice busy thread  

Pix...................waiting
Jk1..................waiting
Jule.................Huh?
Queenie............waiting
millimags...........Huh?
Sarah...............baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April
Sugar...............e/c wk 5th April  Grin
Ravan.............  FET 26th April...ish
Cardifflaura....  deivf 12th July
Pick................e/c April 19th
Helen..............scan 12th April...start jabs 21st April...ish!
Sam................Apr -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo
Jules...............follow up 13th April
Marie ..............baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April


  Babydust 2 ww  Babydust

Beanie
CardiffLaura


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

just quick post will have to properly catch up later ....good luck for fri sugar really hope you wont be needing doner eggs  good luck sarah for your stimms jab


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

thought i'd update quickly.. list disappears so quickly with a nice busy thread  

Pix...................waiting
Jk1..................waiting
Jule.................Hopefully start injecting in May
Queenie............waiting
millimags...........Huh?
Sarah...............baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April
Sugar...............e/c wk 5th April  Grin
Ravan.............  FET 26th April...ish
Cardifflaura....  deivf 12th July
Pick................e/c April 19th
Helen..............scan 12th April...start jabs 21st April...ish!
Sam................Apr -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo
Jules...............follow up 13th April
Marie ..............baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April


  Babydust 2 ww  Babydust

Beanie
CardiffLaura


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

yay Jule,good to see some info on the list from you!!   How did your 1st day with the new job go?

Good luck for friday Sugar    

Sarah well done for todays scan,glad you've come to a happy agreement about dosage.

Evening all.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

oh for god's sake, ive just lost my post.

Hi Ravan yes ive updated as much asi can for now but will updatemore when af arrives.
Job is going well, really enjoyed today although loads to learn as role completedly different. Dont forget ill be popping in for coffee ill text you before i come.  I know i got families near you so ill let you know.

Seems like a few of you are well on your way, god luck with the injecting and sugar goodluck for fri-is it ec?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im well chuffed your first day went so well

oh ravan i would love to come for a cuppa lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

any time Kara!


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

Jule - great to see you on the list, glad your first day went ok
Raven - any news about the house, hope af shows up on time
Miriam - hows the new house, hope you are all ok
Sarah - glad the scan was ok, hope the jabbing are going ok.

Well I am just waiting for the clinic to call and let me know what time to trigger tonight. Looking forward to a jab free day tomorrow before they start up again on Friday  

Right I am off to try and find a job as have been a little slack on the job hunting front lately


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

did they give you a time they would call hun?


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Morning ladies. Sugar good luck on the job hunting today, don't work too hard though. Hope you get a nice early trigger time so you don't have to stay up late. 

Sarah well done on scan, hope the stimms jabs went ok. 

I am in work, agaaaaaain, as still no period    getting v fed up waiting. 

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

marie your af is being proper naughtie now, bet it comes today though!


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

They are scanning another woman today and they think she will be going for ec on friday too so they will book the two of us together so hopefully will get a call about lunchtimeish.

Marie -   af turns up soon for you. You could ask miriam to get her bush out  

I hate job hunting   I want a part time job so I can study for the PGCE as well. Not sure that I will find one though. Its going to be a nightmare.

kar - hope you are resting up today, its not long to go now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

trigger tonight wow its gone quick hasnt it. job hunting has to suck big time, are you gona take anything?

i have an appointment later and have to pick up my photos and maybe see mil!


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

It does seem to have gone quickly this time, may be because I have not really expected to get to the next stage every time something has happened. After the first scan I thought we would be abandoning at the second scan, same for the third - didnt think we would get to ec. Not sure we will have any eggs though or that they will fertilise   Think I am just protecting myself for any possible failure.

Hope you have a lovely day today. I am popping out later to see if I can get something for James for his birthday. I have no Idea what to get him


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think thats how cycles can be after you have abandoned one, its very scary i know hun. i am praying for you. 

does james have any hobbies?


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Morning all

Good luck for your trigger tonight Sugar, have everything crossed for you on Friday  

Marie, what a pain, hope af gets here soon and you can get on with the next step  

Beanie, Laura, hope you are both doing ok

Pick, how's the stims jabs going? dh is in charge of menopur mixing in our house (but I don't let him anywhere near me with a needle!).

Jule, glad to hear job is going well, hope it will help your wait till next tx fly by

Hiya kara, hope you are ok - look forward to catching up tomorrow


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

It is hard to stay positive but with each scan not being brilliant it is hard not to think that it wont work. I am not negative just not that positive - more neutral. Does that make sense.

He plays golf but that is about it really. Will get him Curb your Enthusiasm DVD of the latest series but other than that I have no idea what to buy him. He is a nightmare. Hopefully something will jump off the shelf


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg yeah our meet is tomorrow! my brain is on strike.

its great your dh will do the mixing, im like you and no way could luke inject me, he would probably faint anyway lol

****ty weather

sugar i think your feelings are normal huni and until you reach that step you need to preserve your feeling by being neutral. could you get him a golf book or something?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

morning ladies

Good luck with everything today.  I can't remember whose doing what so i'm doing it in bulk lol


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

new home this way 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=233577.0


----------

